#ubuntu-my 2011-02-07
<sweemeng> yo
<KatieKitty> morning everyone!
<Guest47317> hi there.. anyone here that can help me solve wine 1.2 installation problem plz....
<Guest47317> i install wine through terminal & it says successful but ubder application it doesent appear. why huh?
<Guest47317> hi anyone here that can help pls?
<KatieKitty> wine will not appear under the application list
<KatieKitty> it will only be executed at the background when you run a windows compiled softwares
<mnajem> need to go to $HOME/.wine/
<mnajem> najmi@notre-dame:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files$ ls -lh
<mnajem> total 60K
<mnajem> drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4.0K 2010-12-13 01:04 Common Files
<mnajem> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4.0K 2010-05-25 22:16 DarunGrim2
<mnajem> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4.0K 2010-05-26 18:42 eEye Digital Security
<mnajem> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4.0K 2010-11-10 09:38 Evernote
<mnajem> drwxr-xr-x 10 root root 4.0K 2010-06-07 15:43 IDA Free
<mnajem> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4.0K 2010-05-08 21:33 Immunity Inc
<mnajem> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4.0K 2010-12-13 01:04 Internet Explorer
<mnajem> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4.0K 2010-11-25 23:12 Metacafe
<mnajem> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4.0K 2010-11-25 10:33 Mobile Action
<mnajem> drwxr-xr-x  5 root root 4.0K 2010-06-06 23:33 PE Explorer
<mnajem> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4.0K 2010-06-07 14:57 RAR Password Cracker
<mnajem> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4.0K 2010-05-06 10:40 Sandboxie
<mnajem> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4.0K 2010-05-18 12:37 SmidgeonSoft
<mnajem> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4.0K 2010-06-15 00:03 StreamTorrent 1.0
<mnajem> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4.0K 2010-06-15 00:33 TVAnts
<mnajem> something like that
<mnajem> not sure the easy way
<mnajem> or buy crossoveroffice
<mnajem> but don't get drunk with the bottles
<KK> HI!
<KK> perlukan bantuan...
<KK> perlukan bantuan in WINE 1.2.....pls
<KK> anyone?
<ApOgEE> selamat pagi
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: selamat
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-08
<ApOgEE> ;)
<ApOgEE> hi mnajem 
<mnajem> hi
<ApOgEE> wb
<ApOgEE> ;)
<mnajem> http://twitpic.com/3xfv1t
<mnajem> need help
<mnajem> can any1 download this
<mnajem> http://www.virusbtn.com/pdf/conference_slides/2009/Willems-VB2009.pdf
<mnajem> and send it back to najmi.zabidi@gmail.com
<mnajem> always got incomplete PDF, not sure why..!
<ApOgEE__> salam...
<ApOgEE__> mnajem: did u got that pdf already?
<mnajem> nope
<mnajem> ok nvm
<mnajem> got it already
<mnajem> need to change broadband provider
<mnajem> as simple as that
<mnajem> hahah
<ApOgEE> hehe
<mnajem> was digi
<mnajem> now on p1
<ApOgEE> i c
<mnajem> penah buat bonding tak?
<mnajem> means diff ISP
<mnajem> combine bwidth
<ApOgEE> aku penah tengok je... tak penah buat sendiri sbb xde bahan
<ApOgEE> aku tengok masa tu dia guna mikrotik... 
<ApOgEE> load balancing
<mnajem> peh
<mnajem> apetu
<ApOgEE> apa yg apetu?
<ApOgEE> mungkin aku x paham maksud ko kot... hehehe fogedit
<mnajem> mikrotik tu
<ApOgEE> aku tengok, dia guna 2 ISP... time telecom dan tmnet streamyx... sambung kat satu box (mikrotik), pastu semua traffic akan di load balance via dua ISP ni
<ApOgEE> mikrotik tu board
<ApOgEE> router board
<ApOgEE> http://www.mikrotik.com/
 * ApOgEE nak pi mandi... sudah lewat
<kopial> hello
<ApOgEE> selamat pagi
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-09
<salawank> pagi
<ApOgEE> wusup salawank 
<ApOgEE> apa projek?
<salawank> yosh ApOgEE
<salawank> ApOgEE:  tgh godek2 http://bittwistw.com/
<yuskhanzab> ada org tak kat sibi
<yuskhanzab> sini*
<yuskhanzab> perlukan pertolongan kat sini
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: apa yg saya boleh bantu?
<yuskhanzab> berkaitan game dalam wine
<yuskhanzab> sy ada install game mmorpg
<yuskhanzab> Ragnarok Online
<yuskhanzab> tapi itu untuk yg official
<yuskhanzab> game yg sy nak main ni Private server
<yuskhanzab> tapi sy dah copy paste patcher private server tu ke dalam folder kRO
<yuskhanzab> tapi bila sy run update patcher tu, error popup 
<yuskhanzab> lepas tu hang sementara
<ApOgEE> apa errornya?
<yuskhanzab> "Triad Patcher"
<yuskhanzab> tapi kalau sy buka Ragnarok.exe yg official tu, tak pula error
<ApOgEE> ooo
<yuskhanzab> kamu ada main RO private server?
<ApOgEE> dah baca wiki ni? http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/Ragnarok_Online
<yuskhanzab> ini page dia http://www.ti-server.com/
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: maaf, saya tak guna wine. saya guna windows terus kalau nak guna windows apps
<yuskhanzab> OH
<ApOgEE> saya ada windows yang berlesen untuk tujuan itu
<yuskhanzab> ok sy faham
<yuskhanzab> sy pun guna windows juga untuk run windows game dan aplikasi
<ApOgEE> dah baca ke wiki tu?
<yuskhanzab> tapi sy nak cuba run dalam wine
<yuskhanzab> sudah
<ApOgEE> rasanya dia ada cerita pasal private server
<ApOgEE> adakah dapat menyelesaikan masalah?
<yuskhanzab> tak dapat
<yuskhanzab> sy dah minta bantuan dalam #winehq channel
<ApOgEE> tiada error yang lebih jelas selain "Triad Patcher" ?
<yuskhanzab> tapi susah sikit la sebab sy tak seberapa fasih bahasa  igeris
<ApOgEE> ooo...
<yuskhanzab> entah la, sy masih baru dalam linux ubuntu ni
<yuskhanzab> belum sampai seminggu sy guna
<yuskhanzab> tapi sy memang suka belajar benda baru
<ApOgEE> apa kata kamu post soalan ni dalam mailing list dan forum ubuntu malaysia
<ApOgEE> mungkin ada yang dapat membantu
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: bagus
<yuskhanzab> rasanya sy dah post dalam forum
<ApOgEE> owh.. mailing list?
<ApOgEE> saya tengok, forum tu dah kurang aktif sebab ramai kawan2 lain sedang sibuk
<yuskhanzab> dalam forum sj
<ApOgEE> cuba dalam mailing list
<yuskhanzab> ya
<yuskhanzab> jarang sy tgk org reply topic
<ApOgEE> mailing list tu, ramai juga yang baca, sebab terus masuk ke dalam email diorang
<yuskhanzab> haritu sy ada post topic pasal macam mana nak aktifkan DiGi Internet dalam ubuntu, tapi mcm tak ada org reply sy
<ApOgEE> dulu2 saya rajin la monitor forum, sekarang ni dah kurang... banyak kerja
<yuskhanzab> sy usaha cari dalam google akhirnya berjaya
<ApOgEE> i see...
<yuskhanzab> tapi dalam hal RO Private server ni mmg agak rumit
<ApOgEE> kebanyakan moderator sedang bertungkus lumus bekerja... mencari makan... nak tanggung anak bini, nak kawin, dan sebagainya
<yuskhanzab> itu tak apa..
<ApOgEE> kalau tahu errornya, mungkin saya dpt bantu
<yuskhanzab> sbnrnya masalah ni tak la  besar sgt
<yuskhanzab> sbb kalau tak boleh sy masih boleh main game tu dalam windows
<ApOgEE> takde error yang lebih jelas selain "Triad Patcher" ?
<yuskhanzab> macam mana nak tau error?
<yuskhanzab> skjp
<yuskhanzab> sy try run sekali lg
<yuskhanzab> dia tulis macam ni kat title explorer "Triad Pathcer"
<ApOgEE> error message biasanya ada nombor, dan ada penerangan jelas berkenaan ralat tersebut
<yuskhanzab> lepas tu dalam kandungan tu tulis macam ni "Violation d'accesse a bla bla"
<ApOgEE> hah, itu la errornya
<ApOgEE> Violation bla bla tu.. boleh salin?
<ApOgEE> bahasa apa error tu? 
<yuskhanzab> nak sy salin semua?
<ApOgEE> cuba
<yuskhanzab> tapi separuh huruf tu macam susah nak carik
<yuskhanzab> sy cuba salin 
<ApOgEE> ni bahasa perancis eh?... kenapa tak guna versi english?
<ApOgEE> download dari site ni ke? http://www.nitroconcept.net/produits/triad/index_eng.php
<yuskhanzab> Violation d'acces a l'adresse 02C4B44C dans le module 'js3250.dll". Lecture de l'adresse 00000000.
<yuskhanzab> ntah bahasa apa
<ApOgEE> ooo... itu error address violation
<yuskhanzab> sy ambil tu dari website Trinity RO
<yuskhanzab> http://ti-server.com
<yuskhanzab> cuba awk buka website tu
<yuskhanzab> semua file untuk main private server tu dah sy extract ke dalam folder seperti sy buat dalam windows
<yuskhanzab> tapi bila sy run "trintyupdater.exe" tu nmpk nya ada masalah di situ
<ApOgEE> dah cuba ejas compatibility mode?
<yuskhanzab> apa tu
<yuskhanzab> dan macam mana  nak ejas tu
<ApOgEE> kalo tak silap, wine ni boleh set compatibility mode... run as winxp, vista, win98
<yuskhanzab> ohh
<yuskhanzab> tahu 
<ApOgEE> so, takde apa effect ke kalo ejas kat situ?
<yuskhanzab> skg windows version yg sy guna win xp
<yuskhanzab> dalam boot sy, sy guna win 7 home premium
<ApOgEE> oo...
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: trintyupdater.exe tu letak kat mana?
<yuskhanzab> sy cuba tukar win version tu ke win 7
<ApOgEE> jangan dulu..
<yuskhanzab> file tu sy letak dalam kRO folder
<ApOgEE> file exe yg run ada error tu letak kat mana?
<yuskhanzab> sama mcm sy buat dalam windows
<yuskhanzab> mksd awk?
<ApOgEE> kat ~/.wine/drive_c/ ?
<ApOgEE> atau luar dari itu?
<yuskhanzab> dalam fake drive c
<yuskhanzab> ya dalam .wine
<yuskhanzab> semua sy install dalam tu
<ApOgEE> ooo... 
<ApOgEE> hmm... belum ada idea... sbb x install wine dah sekarang
<ApOgEE> dlm windows ok je ke?
<yuskhanzab> ok jer
<ApOgEE> ok bro.. baru dapat ilham... aku rasa ko punya js3250.dll
<ApOgEE> ada berapa butir js3250.dll dlm tu?
<ApOgEE> cuba search
<ApOgEE> kalo ada satu, cuba ko regsvr32 file tu...
<ApOgEE> wine cmd
<ApOgEE> regsvr32 C:\windows\system32\js3250.dll
<ApOgEE> kalo file tu corrupt, ko try copy balik file tu dari windows ko... 
<yuskhanzab> skjp
<yuskhanzab> sy dah try download js3205 tu lepastu masukkan ke dalam .wine/akdjakjdajk/system32
<yuskhanzab> nmpk nya error tu dah hilang
<yuskhanzab> ada lagi satu error
<yuskhanzab> triad patcher jugak
<ApOgEE> syabas!
<yuskhanzab> tapi dalam kandungan tu cakap macam ni
<ApOgEE> satu dah kene tembak
<ApOgEE> seterusnya?
<yuskhanzab> "Exception externe 80000100."
<yuskhanzab> yg ni apa pulak?
<ApOgEE> http://www.cheatengine.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2760773&sid=35d5bbd9ccaab1568693dfa97dde9428
<ApOgEE> cuba install wine yg latest
<yuskhanzab> skg sy guna wine 1.2.2
<yuskhanzab> yg lastest 1.3.13
<ApOgEE> menurut forum tu, maksudnya wine yg ko guna tu takleh blah dengan code tu
<yuskhanzab> buang dlu versi yg lama ni ke atau update ke 1.3.13
<yuskhanzab> oooo
<ApOgEE> update boleh ke?
<yuskhanzab> update dari teernal?
<yuskhanzab> terminal*
<ApOgEE> cuba
<yuskhanzab> atau buang dlu versi lama then instal yg baru
<ApOgEE> cuba upgrade dulu... kalo takleh, baru buang & reinstall 
<yuskhanzab> apa nak type kat terminal tu
<yuskhanzab> nak updare
<yuskhanzab> update*
<ApOgEE> sudo apt-get update
<ApOgEE> kalo takde versi baru kat situ, ko download dan install la yg baru
<ApOgEE> sebelum tu, buang yg lama tu
<yuskhanzab> rasanya sy sudah try update semalam
<yuskhanzab> tapi tak ada
<yuskhanzab> sbb versi 1.3.13 tu blum stable
<ApOgEE> ooo...
 * ApOgEE belum dpt ilham
<yuskhanzab> skjp
<yuskhanzab> sy dah download dah file tu
<ApOgEE> .deb ?
<yuskhanzab> nama file tu wine-1.3.13.tar.bz
<ApOgEE> owh... takyah pening2 ... cuba yg ni http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<ApOgEE> wb hyperair 
<ApOgEE> hyperair: how r u doing bro?
<hyperair> fine thanks
<ApOgEE> hyperair: do u play ragnarok online?
<yuskhanzab> fail to lock
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: ??
<yuskhanzab> falied to lock the pakage manager
<ApOgEE> ada tengah install apa?
<yuskhanzab> dah close pon pakage nager
<yuskhanzab> mcm tak ada
<ApOgEE> update?
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: cuba close semua apt-get 
<yuskhanzab> type kat terminal?
<ApOgEE> check la, ada tak mana2 terminal yg tgh update/install
<ApOgEE> tutup package manager
<yuskhanzab> semua dah tutu[
<yuskhanzab> tutup*
<ApOgEE> pastu baru run command ni
<ApOgEE> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<ApOgEE> ada apa2 error?
<yuskhanzab> kjp
<yuskhanzab> rasanya perlu restart pc
<yuskhanzab> 2 minute
<ApOgEE> ooo
<ApOgEE> sila
<yuskhanzab> ok installing
<ApOgEE> 3~/win 17
<ApOgEE> ups
<yuskhanzab> dia automatik remove wine 1.2 tu
<yuskhanzab> ok skg dah 
<hyperair> ApOgEE: no i don't
<ApOgEE> hyperair: it's ok... yuskhanzab need help with wine... do u use wine?
 * ApOgEE didn't use wine.. lol
<hyperair> well yes, but i'm at work now, sorry
<ApOgEE> hyperair: no problem... 
<yuskhanzab> now ok
<yuskhanzab> no more error pop up appear
<yuskhanzab> nmpk nya kita semakin berjaya ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: tahniah!
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: dah boleh jalan ke RO tu?
<yuskhanzab> ok patch installed
<ApOgEE> good
<yuskhanzab> kjp
<yuskhanzab> ops
<yuskhanzab> ada masalah lagi
<ApOgEE> apakah?
<yuskhanzab> tadi dah abis install patch, bila sy click start button.. terus hilang
<ApOgEE> erk... tadak error?
<yuskhanzab> patut bila dah tekan start terus dapat masuk 
<yuskhanzab> takda error da
<yuskhanzab> lepas je klik "start" terus hilang
<ApOgEE> hmm... takde error, aku pun tak tau dah... ;p
 * ApOgEE takde idea apa yg berlaku
<yuskhanzab> patut dia dah boleh buka
<yuskhanzab> ok yg sy dapat kesan
<yuskhanzab> ada bunyi "ting" lepas tu hilang
<ApOgEE> hmm
<yuskhanzab> skjp ya nak g tandas
<yuskhanzab> sy rasa sy dah tau apa punca dia hilang
<yuskhanzab> skjp
<ApOgEE> apa puncanya?
<yuskhanzab> dalam Ragnarok.exe pun mcm tu
<ApOgEE> ooo
<yuskhanzab> tak ada sound, dan lepas tu bila click log in tak dapat apa
<yuskhanzab> rasanya dia tak detect ip server tu
<ApOgEE> ooo
<yuskhanzab> macam mana erk
 * ApOgEE takde idea
 * ApOgEE gtg
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: maaf x dpt tolong... ada keje, nak kuar jap
<yuskhanzab> ok ApOgEE 
<yuskhanzab> sy sedang cuba
<ApOgEE> good luck
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: ko dok kat mana?
<yuskhanzab> sy org sabah
<ApOgEE> i see
<yuskhanzab> kamu pulak?
<ApOgEE> sabah ramai pengguna ubuntu?
<ApOgEE> aku kat KL
<yuskhanzab> aku rasa tak ramai
<yuskhanzab> tapi ada satu cc kat sini dia mmg guna ubuntu
<yuskhanzab> semua pc dia run ubuntu
<yuskhanzab> beb
<yuskhanzab> brb jap
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE, afk ke
<yuskhanzab> ooo ApOgEE 
<yuskhanzab> aku rasa program tu dah run tapi tak dapat display
<yuskhanzab> aku dah cek kat system monitor
<yuskhanzab> program tu ada run, tapi dia tak leh display?
<yuskhanzab> sapa boleh tolong sy?
 * yuskhanzab harap ApOgEE kembali
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE, 
<yuskhanzab> Katie-Debian, 
 * yuskhanzab hope ApOgEE kembali
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE, dah kembali ke
<yuskhanzab> kepada sesiapa yg membaca ni, sy ada pertolongan sket
<yuskhanzab> sweemeng, 
<sweemeng> hi
<yuskhanzab> are u an expert, i need help here
<sweemeng> whats the problem
<yuskhanzab> can u speak malay
<yuskhanzab> im bad in english
<yuskhanzab> boleh tak?
<yuskhanzab> i ve install the lastest development wine 1.3.13
<yuskhanzab> nd now i have problem running my application
<yuskhanzab> its the trinity-update.exe(trinity ro private server game patcher)
<sweemeng> lama saya tak guna wine
<yuskhanzab> after i update and try to start the game, it didnt display
<sweemeng> dan saya tak pernah buat private server ro
<sweemeng> sorry
<yuskhanzab> oh
<yuskhanzab> bukan buat
<sweemeng> sebab wine nie bergantung kepada application
<sweemeng> tak semua boleh jalan
<yuskhanzab> ooo
<yuskhanzab> saya pun masih baru
<yuskhanzab> masih bAnyak yg perlu sy belajar
<sweemeng> awak kena check sama ada aplikasi itu boleh jalan di atas wine ke tidak
<sweemeng> baru cuba
<sweemeng> wine tidak semudah yang di sangka
<yuskhanzab> ermm
<yuskhanzab> byk error yg telah sy hadapi, tapi semua sy dah perbaiki
<yuskhanzab> skrg ni, sy dah boleh run aplikasi tersebut
<yuskhanzab> sebab sy dah nampak aplikasi tu berjalan dalam system monitor
<yuskhanzab> cuma aplikasi tu tak boleh nampak
<yuskhanzab> awk tau game Ragnarok Online?
<sweemeng> tak
<yuskhanzab> ermm mungkin awk susah nak tolong sy kalau awk tak pernah main game ni
<yuskhanzab> dalam windows ia berjalan lancar
<yuskhanzab> tapi kalau boleh sy nak run dalam linux
<yuskhanzab> guna wine ni
<sweemeng> memang windows lancar
<sweemeng> wine tak 100% dapat emulate windows
<yuskhanzab> oh
<sweemeng> they don't emulate 100% of the system call
<sweemeng> oh right
<sweemeng> meanwhile enjoy yourself, 
<yuskhanzab> apa pun tq fot the explain
<yuskhanzab> :D
 * ApOgEE kembali...
<ApOgEE> hi sweemeng 
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: sudah setel ka?
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE, akhirnya ko datang jua
<yuskhanzab> ok yg error2 tadi tu semua da setel
<ApOgEE> ;)
<yuskhanzab> skrg ni masalah dia tak display
<ApOgEE> apa lagi error yang tinggal tu?
<yuskhanzab> tapi dalam systtem monitor aplikasi tu run
<ApOgEE> aiseh... tak display? itu game guna 3D acceleration ka?
<yuskhanzab> ntah
<yuskhanzab> lepas tekan start tu dia terus hilang
<ApOgEE> aku tak penah main RO ni... so, aku tak tau game dia camne
<yuskhanzab> tapi cek kat system monitor dia ada
<ApOgEE> mungkin sebab dia tak match screen resolution
<kaeru> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=701
<ApOgEE> ada tak option untuk run apps tu in windowed mode/fullscreen?
<yuskhanzab> ada
<ApOgEE> kalau ada, cuba window mode
<yuskhanzab> jap
<ApOgEE> kadang2 fullscreen tu bikin kau punya game takleh display tu
<yuskhanzab> maksudnya kasi kecil resolution tu?
<ApOgEE> ya, mungkin
<yuskhanzab> ok try
<ApOgEE> silakan
 * ApOgEE poke sweemeng 
<ApOgEE> hi kaeru 
<yuskhanzab> sama jgak
 * kaeru no familiar with wine but this game is supposed to mostly just work in wine
<kaeru> but isn't yuskhanzab using UNE?
<kaeru> UNE 10.10 sux
<kaeru> even native apps disappear
<salawank> fuh kenangan ni main dota warcraft via wine :p
<ApOgEE> i see...
<yuskhanzab> ApOgEE, tak dapat jugak la
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: ko guna ubuntu berapa?
<ApOgEE> ubuntu 10.10 ka?
<yuskhanzab> 10.10
<yuskhanzab> yap
 * kaeru envies people who have time to play games
<ApOgEE> tak mau try dalam ubuntu 10.04?... kot2 la sebab yang kaeru maksudkan
<salawank> kaeru: u can still play light one - e.g angry bird? he he
<ApOgEE> kaeru: u work so hard... ;)
<yuskhanzab> wah.. kena reinstall ubuntu?
<kaeru> ApOgEE: no I have kids :)
<ApOgEE> kaeru: u should play games with your kids too ;P
<yuskhanzab> tapi kenapa Ragnarok.exe run macam biasa je..
<yuskhanzab> yg utk private server ni jer masalah
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: ragnarok.exe boleh main? takde masalah?
<yuskhanzab> game lain pun boleh display macam warcraft...
<yuskhanzab> boleh
<ApOgEE> i see..
<kaeru> client mana satu?
<kaeru> kRO tak boleh
<yuskhanzab> sy baru je abis main dota tadi ok
<kaeru> IdRO tak boleh
<ApOgEE> yuskhanzab: kalu camtu, mungkin sebab lain...
<yuskhanzab> nama server ni TrinityRO
<yuskhanzab> http://www.ti-server.com
 * ApOgEE tengah layan Inkscape... dah bosan ni, nak pi makan pulak... see u later!
<yuskhanzab> mgkn kaeru boleh tolong..
<yuskhanzab> :)
<kaeru> midi/DAW, python, inkscape/gimp boleh tolong
<kaeru> game.. mungkin Wesnoth atau TA-Spring saje yang saya tahu
<yuskhanzab> mgkn ni masalah installer(exe file)
<yuskhanzab> sbb game2 lain boleh run macam biasa sebab guna exe file
<yuskhanzab> yg trinityRO ni main copy paste je
 * yuskhanzab try server lain yg guna exe installer
<yuskhanzab> kaeru, 
<yuskhanzab> ihve install the euphRO and it works
<yuskhanzab> now, how to connect to the server?
<yuskhanzab> it says here
<yuskhanzab> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8370&iTestingId=27637
<kaeru> yuskhanzab: no idea
<yuskhanzab> kaeru, do have idea how to run iptraf?
<kaeru> yuskhanzab: sudo apt-get install iptraf?
<yuskhanzab> dah
<yuskhanzab> can u speak malay? coz my english sucks
<kaeru> sudo apt-get install iptraf <- command line
<yuskhanzab> dah install
<kaeru> yuskhanzab: buka terminal
<yuskhanzab> ok dah
<kaeru> type sudo iptraf
<kaeru> enter
<yuskhanzab> ok dah
<yuskhanzab> tq
<yuskhanzab> skrg mcm mana nak install iptables?
<yuskhanzab> kaeru, skrg macam mana nak download iptables
<kaeru> yuskhanzab: iptables built in
<yuskhanzab> taip ni kat terminal?
<yuskhanzab> type this in terminal?
<yuskhanzab> sory im realy a newbie
<kaeru> yuskhanzab: iptables is firewall, built into OS
<kaeru> yuskhanzab: http://www.nongnu.org/lpi-manuals/
<yuskhanzab> can you open this page http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8370&iTestingId=27637
<kaeru> yuskhanzab: sorry I gotta get back to work
<kaeru> yuskhanzab: play around, google, that's how most of us figure things out
<yuskhanzab> salam,
<yuskhanzab> salam
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-10
<ApOgEE> selamat petang
<sweemeng> http://openfarmtech.org/wiki/Global_Village_Construction_Set
<ApOgEE> salam mnajem
<mnajem> salaam
<ApOgEE> eheh
<ApOgEE> sepi je IRC ni...
<ApOgEE> tak semeriah dulu
<ApOgEE> semuanya sibuk bekerja demi menyara anak isteri
<sweemeng> biasala
<sweemeng> lagi pun berapa yang masih guna irc
<ApOgEE> tu la sweemeng ... ko keje kat mana sekarang?
<ApOgEE> atau bisnes kenchang?
<sweemeng> PJ
<sweemeng> programmer
<sweemeng> lepas lama jadi programmer
<sweemeng> rasa nak jadi tauke kedai komputer pulak
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: keje ngan orang ke masih berdikari (keje sendiri)?
<sweemeng> tak
<sweemeng> century software
<sweemeng> yang selalu di conference too
<ApOgEE> apa yg tak?... tak keje ngan orang?
<ApOgEE> ooo.. kampeni sendiri nama century software ka?
<sweemeng> kerje kat kompeni orang lain la
 * sweemeng is now a programmer with a real boss on top
<ApOgEE> oooo... aku ingatkan ko boss sendiri
<ApOgEE> itu hari bukanke ko dah jadi boss sendiri?
<ApOgEE> apa yang berlaku?
<sweemeng> mereka mcm tak ada tujuan yang confirm la
<sweemeng> everything look like a moving target
 * sweemeng sekarang, kerja dulu, simpan duit, then tgk cam ne
<ApOgEE> ooo...
<ApOgEE> ko buat program apa?
<sweemeng> but duit semua masuk gadget lol
<sweemeng> python
<sweemeng> financial app
<ApOgEE> python?... running kat gadget gak ke?
<sweemeng> tak de
<sweemeng> nevermind that
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, sekarang belajar python di android saya
<sweemeng> http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/
<ApOgEE> apa yg boleh dihasilkan dgn scripting kat android tu?
<sweemeng> banyak juga
<ApOgEE> boleh buat apps?...
<ApOgEE> socket app?... irc?
<sweemeng> yeah
<sweemeng> http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/wiki/ApiReference
<sweemeng> contoh yang mereka bagi guna module python seperti biasa
<ApOgEE> ok, aku tunggu sweemengIRC utk android... ;)
<ApOgEE> kalo release nanti jgn lupa kasitau aku
<sweemeng> dan mereka guna module Android
<sweemeng> lol
<sweemeng> untuk gps
<sweemeng> blue tooth dan sebagai nya
<ApOgEE> menarik
<ApOgEE> sayangnya, aku belum ada android... kumpul duit nak buat bisnes... takleh beli gadget
<sweemeng> good for you
<ApOgEE> sweemeng, scripting tu boleh play around dengan calls?
<sweemeng> tak try lagi
<sweemeng> saya sedang belajar
<ApOgEE> kalau orang call, boleh buat answering machine ke...
<sweemeng> saya pun tak tau boleh ke tak
<ApOgEE> huhuhu... kalo aku ada gadget tu, aku nak cubalah... buat answering machine
<ApOgEE> tekan satu untuk merepek, tekan dua untuk membeli kerepek
<sweemeng> lol
<sweemeng> baik guna asterisk
<ApOgEE> kalo aku enable apps tu, mesti orang tanak call aku dah...
<ApOgEE> asterisk tak best... hari2 aku dah main
<ApOgEE> ada asterisk utk android?
<sweemeng> tak de
<ApOgEE> huhu
<sweemeng> saya rasa pun tak boleh call orang or terima call
<ApOgEE> eh?
<ApOgEE> kenapa?
<sweemeng> baru saya baca api nya
<sweemeng> http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/wiki/ApiReferencehttp://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/wiki/ApiReference#phoneCall
<sweemeng> http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/wiki/ApiReference#phoneCall
 * sweemeng meanwhile, brb
<ApOgEE> ooo
<mnajem> w00t w00t
 * mnajem waiting to pick up wife at LRT
<mnajem> and reheat last nite frozen soto soup
<mnajem> forgot to eat this morning
<kaeru> ApOgEE: self-funded business is tough. 
 * kaeru should share our experience sometime
<sweemeng> after the foss distro workshop
<sweemeng> we should have foss business workshop
<kaeru> though our model is not easy to replicate
<kaeru> building human/org capacity
<kaeru> is really hard
<sweemeng> here is some interesting possibly related topic
<sweemeng> so the company is introducing hudson to the team
<sweemeng> other team anyway
<sweemeng> it took them time to learn it, because, they are not ready
<sweemeng> and my australian boss is like wondering why the dev is not happy
<sweemeng> again, the business is not ready
<kaeru> yes
<sweemeng> kaeru, it possibly that, malaysian generally not quite ready for the models
<sweemeng> the hacker business model
 * kaeru disagree
<sweemeng> possibly due to who i dealt with in the project
<kaeru> because of brain drain
<sweemeng> so i might be biased
<sweemeng> kaeru, that too
<kaeru> .my is not ready for human capital intensive work
<kaeru> you just can't do stuff
<kaeru> ie. say you need networking
<kaeru> you're a software dev/sysadmin what have you
<kaeru> in .my
<kaeru> you can't depend on contractor to do wiring properly
<sweemeng> yeah
<kaeru> so you'll have to waste time
<kaeru> wiring guy can't depend on suppliers 
<kaeru> and so on..
 * sweemeng can feel ya
 * sweemeng looking at the company sysadmin.......
<kaeru> it's not that we don't have really smart people
<kaeru> we do
<kaeru> smart and creative
<sweemeng> but they're gone
<sweemeng> thanks to a variety of reason
<kaeru> just that the brain drain causes everyone to be sucked down
<kaeru> eg. ApOgEE here probably knows more about color printing processes than 95% of "professional" print shops in Malaysia
<sweemeng> true
 * sweemeng sometime thinks what left of the geeks is really the foss guys
<sweemeng> though really i know it is not true
<sweemeng> either way
<sweemeng> brb
 * kaeru heading home
<kaeru> heh.. walks home 
<kaeru> I can see the poor suckers wasting time on federal highway jam out the window
<kaeru> again.. bad public transport -> people wasting lives in highway jams
<yuskhanzab> salam..
<sweemeng__> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog
<sweemeng__> ubuntu hardware component catalog
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-11
<ApOgEE> keje.. keje... kejeeeeee...
<yuskhanzab> salam
<yuskhanzab> salam, ada org tak
<yuskhanzab> nak tumpang tanya nih
<yuskhanzab> hi megatron27 
<megatron27> hey yuskhanzab, what's up?
<yuskhanzab> nothing, can i ask u a few question?
<yuskhanzab> is there any webcam plugin for empathy?
<megatron27> I wouldn't know, sorry.
<yuskhanzab> ok
<meng> yuskhanzab, pakai cheese
<yuskhanzab> dah ada
<meng> pakai le
<yuskhanzab> meng, : macam mana nak setup chesse tu kat empathy?
<meng> takleh
<meng> cheese to program lain
<yuskhanzab> ermm
<yuskhanzab> kalau chesse tu dah ada
<meng> biasa nya, IM software kat linux takde webcam support
<yuskhanzab> masalah ni nak guna webcam dalam IM
<yuskhanzab> ooo
<meng> pidgin ke, empathy
<yuskhanzab> kopete?
<meng> nak tgk sgt ke makwa?
<yuskhanzab> tak la
<yuskhanzab> ada cara lain tak
<yuskhanzab> maklum la sy masih baru
<meng> kopete boleh kot
<meng> kena install kdelibs jugak la, tapi berat sikit
<yuskhanzab> kdelibs?
<meng> kau tinggal dekat KL/PJ?
<yuskhanzab> tak la
<yuskhanzab> sy org sabah
<meng> dependancy utk KDE punya program, cam kopete
<meng> taip sudo apt-get install kopete je
<yuskhanzab> kde sama ke ngan gnome?
<meng> tak
<meng> jgn bimbang sgt
<yuskhanzab> ni gnome kot
<meng> boleh pakai kde punya apps kat gnome
<yuskhanzab> ooo
<meng> just apt-get je
<yuskhanzab> dah
<yuskhanzab> jap tgh try nih
<yuskhanzab> alamak macam ada error
<yuskhanzab> error masa connecting
<meng> ape, makwe kau nampak hodoh?
<yuskhanzab> bukan
<yuskhanzab> tak leh login guna kopette
<meng> nak pakai msn ke ym!
<yuskhanzab> biasa guna empathy jer tapi dia tak da webcam
<yuskhanzab> ym
<meng> gyachi?
<yuskhanzab> yahoo mesengger
<yuskhanzab> ..\
<meng> tanya kat #kopete
<meng> betui ke login dgn password betul?
<yuskhanzab> betul
<yuskhanzab> aritu login guna kopete ok jer
<yuskhanzab> ko duduk kat mana?
<meng> PJ
<yuskhanzab> ooo
<yuskhanzab> expert linux ke
<yuskhanzab> ade nak tanya lagi nih
<meng> tak sgt
<meng> tapi ade org lagi terror kat lembah klang
<yuskhanzab> terror?
<yuskhanzab> terrer?
<meng> lagi hebat le
<yuskhanzab> ooo
<meng> cakap melayu semenanjung kot
<yuskhanzab> nick dia sape
<yuskhanzab> ada tak dalam channel ni skg
<meng> tak tahu, anon la tu
<meng> tapi geng #fedora + #ubuntu ade kala nya berjumpa kat kl
<yuskhanzab> ooo
<yuskhanzab> sy baru jer
<meng> org yg pergi utk tu je i kenal
<meng> belajar IT?
<yuskhanzab> IT ape?
<meng> belajar komputer kat uni le
<meng> kau pergi uni belajar IT?
<yuskhanzab> tak la
<yuskhanzab> dah keje da
<meng> kerja IT le?
<yuskhanzab> tak la
<yuskhanzab> keje sendiri.. ikut ayah
<yuskhanzab> komputer ni utk main2 jer.. sambil belajar sket
<meng> main kayu ria sendiri la tu
<meng> tak banyak org OSS kat malaysia ni yg tak belajar tau kerja kat IT jugak
<yuskhanzab> :D
<meng> sebab komputer wujud di dunia ni: filem biru
<meng> nak main game la, borak nanti
<yuskhanzab> ...
<yuskhanzab> kk
<yuskhanzab> ko men game ape tu
<meng> F1 2010
<meng> skrg pakai windows ni
<yuskhanzab> ooo
<yuskhanzab> dual ke?
<meng> ye
<yuskhanzab> ooo
<yuskhanzab> sy pon mcm tu klo nak men game kene pkai windows
<yuskhanzab> ada lg game yg tak leh run guna wine
<yuskhanzab> tapi macam warcraft, dah leh run dalam linux..
<meng> nak pakai steering wheel ni susah sikit
<yuskhanzab> hahha
<yuskhanzab> jap erk nak restart pc
<yuskhanzab> halo
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-12
<yuskhanzab> salam
<yuskhanzab> salam..
#ubuntu-my 2011-02-13
<yuskhanzab> 5
<sweemeng> will ubuntu malaysia join in and help mosc2011
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-06
<susah_sebut> test
<susah_sebut> ping fzlamn fairuz
<chengjk> hi geng... dah 2 hari tak masuk sini... ape news terbaru... nak gosip sikit... ^^
<fzlamn> chengjk: mana mau nye nk bergosip.
<fzlamn> HELP
<fzlamn> apabila hendak add ppa ke ubuntu saya keluar ini di terminal http://pastebin.com/1eVcFEQT
<MrPen> same la
<fzlamn> aku jadi kat Oneiric.
<chengjk> fzlamn: semua ppa jadi macam tu ker?
<fzlamn> chengjk: ya
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fzlamn> fairuz_: helo hi selamat pg kot kat sana
<fairuz_> fzlamn: aa
<chengjk> fzlamn: kau try upgrade dulu ape2 patch yg ada pastu baru add... kat oneric dulu, software center aku pun jadi gila macam tu...
<chengjk> fzlamn: tapi lepas upgrade semua patch jadi ok balik...
<MrPen> same2 gile la camtu
<MrPen> ape pon xboleh
<MrPen> jom melantak dulu
<MrPen> :3
<fzlamn> chengjk: aku dh update, upgrade n dist-upgrade + clean all
<fzlamn> pas tu add ppa tetap x dapat
<fairuz_> fzlamn: bila nak pakai Linux themachine 3.3.0-rc2-custom #2 SMP Sun Feb 5 23:45:26 CET 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux   :)
<MrPen> letak manual
<MrPen> :3
<fzlamn> fairuz_: sabar2... petang sikit la
<fzlamn> :)
<fzlamn> MrPen: letak manual aku x reti
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<MrPen> buka update manager
<MrPen> >setting > add
<fzlamn> MrPen: buat kat software sources x blh?
<ak47suk1> fzlamn, ko connect ke internet kena lalau proxy tak?
<ak47suk1> *lalu
<fzlamn> ak47suk1: xde
<ak47suk1> direct connection lah kiranya, guna ISP apa?
<ak47suk1> ppa apa yg nak di add? Saya test jap.
<ejat> fzlamn: jd dlm oneiric ke precise ? 
<ejat> patch utk tu dah released
<fzlamn> ejat: oneiric
<ejat> repo pakai mana nye  
<ejat> proposed n backport enable x ?
<fzlamn> nak cek semua tu kat ne?
<chengjk> kat software source...
<fzlamn> propose x enable
<fzlamn> kena enable semua ke?
<ejat> try enable propsed ...
<fzlamn> dah
<fzlamn> ejat: selepas enable kan proposed tu sy try add ppa lg
<fzlamn> keluar yang sama juga
<fzlamn> kat software source, pada ruang other software xde apa... kosong
<ejat> enable .. 
<ejat> update n upgrade
<ejat> kalau bleh pakai repo/mirror US or yg up2date
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fzlamn> fairuz:kalau clone kernel sambil kat terminal lain update x pe ek?
<fairuz> fzlamn: takpe takde kaitan dua tu
<fairuz> clone tu dia download repo je
<fzlamn> guna command ni kan kalau nk clone kernel $ git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git
<fairuz> git clone <git url>
<fairuz> contoh
<fairuz> git clone  git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git
<fzlamn> sedang mengclone
<fzlamn> fairuz: aku copy arahan ko bulat2
<fairuz> ok speed ok ke
<fzlamn> speed ok
<fairuz> byk jugak tu nak download
<fzlamn> insyaAllah boleh tu
<fzlamn> guna LAN
<fairuz> brapa skang average speed dia?
<fairuz> ada dalam 400-500kbps?
<fairuz> aku pun tengah sync source android, lama betul.. 
<fzlamn> xde pulak pasang tool untuk ukur speed connection
<fairuz> fzlamn: time ko clone tu dia bgtau average speed ko brape
<fairuz> receiving object: 80% bla bla bla | 500Kib/s  <-- lebih kurang mcm ni
<fzlamn> tgk yg hujung sekali ek?
<fairuz> aah
<fzlamn> x sampai 200KiB/s
<fzlamn> :P
<fairuz> fzlamn: tunggu lama sikit la .. 
<fairuz> hehe
<fairuz> sementara tu install benda2 yg aku cakap semlm
<fzlamn> sabar2.....
<fzlamn> dah, semua dha install
<fairuz> okeh
<fairuz> ko test kat tenggiling kan ni?
<fzlamn> kat kucing utan
<fairuz> kucing utan tu skang 3.0?
<fzlamn> 3.0.0-16
<fairuz> aku semalam ada problem pasal virtualbox semlm time install .deb header. Versi virtual box tak serasi. Tapi takde masalah nak login masuk pakai kernel baru tu pun.
<fzlamn> ooo...
<fzlamn> xpe.. kta buat je
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> MrPen ada x?
<MrPen> yooo
<MrPen> ade
<fzlamn> ko punya masalah td sama dengan aku kn
<MrPen> da ok da
<MrPen> :3
<fzlamn> oo...
<fzlamn> ko buat mcm ne?
<MrPen> add manual mcm sy skp
<MrPen> eheheeheh
<MrPen> nasib ok je kot
<fzlamn> okay..
<MrPen> now ngh pening ngn forum
<MrPen> hahahhha
<fzlamn> nape pulak?
<MrPen> nk wat user  profile'
<MrPen> n bole comment cm fb
<fzlamn> fairuz: nak clone je kn yang nak kena online?
<fairuz> fzlamn: aa
<fzlamn> tengah resolving deltas sekarang
<fzlamn> lambat lagi ek?
<fairuz> jap lagi siap la tu
<fzlamn> dah siap clone
<fzlamn> :)
<fairuz> pastu copy file config tu
<fairuz> cd linux dulu
<fzlamn> fairuz: jap k, nk reboot
<fzlamn> salam semua
<ak47suk1> wsalam
<fzlamn> fairuz: boleh sambung dah...
<susah_sebut> hi all
<susah_sebut> fairuz: fzlamn, ape cite?
<fzlamn> susah_sebut: baru sampai Johor ke?
<susah_sebut> fzlamn: pagi tadi sampai. malam ni baru jiran aku balik kot :p
<susah_sebut> wb MrPen 
<MrPen> \o/
<fzlamn> apa kena mengena dengan jiran pulak ni?
<susah_sebut> \o/ < ni simbol apa pulak ni MrPen 
<susah_sebut> errrr...... jiran aku punca aku dapat surf :p
<fzlamn> biar aku teka
<fzlamn> :P
<MrPen> simbol angakat tangan
<MrPen> :3
<fzlamn> baru nk teka
<fzlamn> adoi
<susah_sebut> macam meriam pun ada aku tengok simbol tu :p
<fzlamn> ko tengok dari sudut mana tu susah_sebut?
<susah_sebut> berdepan ni la. bukan 3D pun dalam dalam ni boleh tengok banyak2 sudut wakakakaka
<fzlamn> hahahahaha......
<susah_sebut> fairuz: mesti tengah sibuk ngurat awek ni kan? :p
<fzlamn> time ni kat sana jam berapa ek?
<susah_sebut> kena tanya fairuz tu. senyap je walau dah banyak kali kena pong
<fzlamn> aku tunggu dia la ni....
<susah_sebut> apa cite meetup plan untuk mac?
<susah_sebut> ada perkembangan baru ka kat fb?
<susah_sebut> x lepas2 aku ni nak masuk fb
<susah_sebut> helo
<susah_sebut> ada orang lagi?
<fzlamn> ada2...
<fzlamn> :D
<susah_sebut> lembab gile ni aku nye tenet
<susah_sebut> adui
<fzlamn> lepas ni ada program kat matrik 
<fairuz> aku sibuk sikit, tengah nak test benda
<fzlamn> fairuz: okay.... :)
<fairuz> fzlamn: dah sampai step mana?
<MrPen> :3
<MrPen> ape yg meriam tu
<MrPen> wuakakka
<fairuz> fzlamn: tengah compile dah ke
<fzlamn> fairuz: x copy lg
<fzlamn> copy kernel config lama masuk kedalam folder linux ke?
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> copy jadi .config
<fzlamn> cp /boot/config -'uname-r' .config
<fzlamn> mcm tu?
<fairuz> aa
<fairuz> buat dalam fodler linux
<fairuz> *folder
<fzlamn> kena dir dulu ke folder linux la ni?
<fairuz> cd linux && cp /boot/config -'uname-r' .config
<fairuz> aku balik rumah jap
<fzlamn> fairuz: ok
<fairuz_> back
<fzlamn> fairuz_: mcm mana nk tau kernel config kita dh copy masuk folder linux?
<fairuz_> tengok la kat dalam folder linux tu
<fairuz_> kan copy dalam tu
<fairuz_> ls -a
<fzlamn> ada 1 .config
<fairuz_> betul la tu
<fzlamn> sepanjang jalan ko balik aku try copy
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> ko lupa -a untuk ls tu ke
<fzlamn> berbagai2 salahnya
<fzlamn> xde la
<fzlamn> aku try copy dr td
<fzlamn> ko dh login baru dapat copy
<fairuz_> dah copy?
<fairuz_> nak teruskan step dia tak
<fairuz_> aku pun tengah compile balik ni, nak tengok problem semalam setel ke tak
<fzlamn> aku taip ls -a kat dlm dir linux ada satu .config file
<fzlamn> dh copy la tu kn?
<fairuz_> aah
<fzlamn> boleh la di teruskan..
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> ok sekarang .config ko tu untuk kernel lama
<fairuz_> selalunya dia akan ketinggalan la, so kena update dulu
<fairuz_> ada dua option
<fairuz_> either ko update manual pakai make oldconfig, pastu ko jawap la semua soalan yang dia bagi
<fairuz_> atau pakai cara mudah jawap Y kat semua soalan
<fairuz_> mcm ni
<fairuz_> yes '' | make oldconfig
<fzlamn> so kena update dulu la ni?
<fairuz_> pakai command yg aku bagi tu 
<fzlamn> lepas aku tekan enter keluar simbol > dok kelip2..
<fzlamn> or run command tu kat dir linux td?
<fzlamn> :P
<fairuz_> ye la
<fairuz_> pastu ko run kat mana
<fairuz_> adei keke
<fzlamn> hahaha
<fzlamn> kat terminal lain
<fairuz_> takkan la ajaip dia bleh tau .config tu kat mana :)
<fairuz_> *ajaib
<fairuz_> buat dalam linux tu
<fzlamn> haha... sudah jalan
<fzlamn> siap
<fzlamn> fairuz_: banyaknya benda nk jawab kalau dibuat manual
<fairuz_> mmg la
<fairuz_> tu aku kata jgn buat
<fzlamn> ada yg di jawab m tu apa pulak? maybe?
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> module
<fairuz_> dia ada tiga
<fairuz_> m, n, ngan y
<fzlamn> yes no n module
<fairuz_> yes tu dia akan built-in dalam kernel
<fairuz_> no dia tak compile
<fairuz_> m dia akan compile sebagai module
<fairuz_> yang .ko tu
<fairuz_> .ko tu semua module la tu
<fzlamn> okay siap dh tu
<fairuz_> ok
<fairuz_> pastu kita kena edit sikit satu file
<fairuz_> run ni dalam terminal
<fairuz_> sed -rie 's/echo "\+"/#echo "\+"/' scripts/setlocalversion
<fzlamn> lepas tekan enter xde apa pun jalan kat terminal
<fairuz_> mmg la
<fairuz_> :D
<fairuz_> dah?
<fzlamn> dh
<fzlamn> unutk kepastian
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> untuk*
<fairuz_> pastu kita clean dulu
<fairuz_> make-kpkg clean
<fzlamn> sedang mencuci
<fzlamn> done kerja2 mencuci
<fairuz_> ok
<fairuz_> ok sekarang boleh compile
<fairuz_> CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=`getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN` fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<fairuz_> ko brapa core?
<fzlamn> kenapa ada huruf besar n huruf kecik?
<fzlamn> aku guna atom
<fairuz_> CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=`getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN` ni command untuk tau ko ada brapa processor tgh online
<fzlamn> intel atom
<fairuz_> satu core je eh?
<fairuz_> tunggu la gitu haha
<fairuz_> lama jugak tu
<fzlamn> aku run command ni dulu ek, kat terminal lain CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=`getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN`
<fzlamn> betul gitu?
<fairuz_> tak
<fairuz_> bleh run terus getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN
<fzlamn> kat terminal td juga?
<fairuz_> CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=`getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN`  ni ko run getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN pastu masukkan output dia dalam variable nama CONCURRENCY_LEVEL
<fairuz_> aa boleh je
<fairuz_> kuar brapa? 1?
<fairuz_> ke 8 hehe
<fzlamn> 2
<fairuz_> kalau dua ok la tu
<fzlamn> hahaha
<fairuz_> tapi lambat jugak
<fairuz_> run je command aku bagi tadi untuk compile tu
<fzlamn> 2=`getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN` fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<fzlamn> ini?
<fairuz_> tak
<fairuz_> CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<fairuz_> takpun run je la CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=`getconf _NPROCESSORS_ONLN` fakeroot make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<fairuz_> kan lg senang
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> hihihi...
<fzlamn> fairuz_: ko pun tengah buat juga ke?
<fairuz_> fzlamn: dah siap dah
<fairuz_> ko lambat sangat :)
<fzlamn> hihihi... nk tips sikit
<fzlamn> arahan yg panjang berjela tu ko ingat or ada cara lain simpan?
<fzlamn> fairuz_: menangis tunggu ni.. :D
<fairuz_> fzlamn: mmg lama
<fairuz_> aku pakai 4 core pun dekat 40 minit camtu aku rasa
<fairuz_> kalau 2 core maybe sejam lebih
<fzlamn> fairuz_: hahahaha.. lepas tu ada lg x nk buat?
<fairuz_> mesti la ada
<fzlamn> belum buat .deb lagi ni
<fairuz_> nnt kalau ko dah siap
<fairuz_> ko akan dapat dua .deb
<fairuz_> satu untuk header satu untuk kernel image
<fairuz_> ko install la kernel image dulu, pastu install header
<fairuz_> install deb tu aku takyah ajar kot, ko pun tau
<fzlamn> hehehe... okay
<fzlamn> pas tu?
<fairuz_> pastu ko update initramfs, pastu update grub
<fairuz_> setel
<fairuz_> pernah update initramfs?
<fzlamn> x
<fairuz_> sebelum tu, nnt fail .deb tu dia bukan kat dalam folder linux tu
<fairuz_> jgn cari kat situ plak
<fairuz_> dia kat folder atas dia
<fairuz_> contoh ko ada /home/fzlamm/build/linux
<fairuz_> so ko punya .deb tu akan ada kat /home/fzlamm/build
<fairuz_> faham kan
<fzlamn> okay..
<fairuz_> ok
<fairuz_> untuk update initramfs tu
<fairuz_> ko kena tengok dalam /lib/modules cari kernel yg baru install tu
<fairuz_> contoh yg aku buat dia jadi 3.3.0-rc2-custom
<fairuz_> so ko update initramfs mcm ni
<fairuz_> sudo update-initramfs -ck 3.3.0-rc2-custom
<fairuz_> kalau ko punya nama lain, ko pandai2 la tuka
<fairuz_> lepas dah siap yg tu, ko update grub
<fairuz_> sudo update-grub
<fzlamn> kalau silap arahan di mana2 langkah tersebut akan jd apa?
<fairuz_> takde ape sangat 
<fzlamn> xde apa sangat..
<fzlamn> x la takut dengar..
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> tgh compile lg ke
 * fairuz_ pura2 tanya
<fairuz_> haha
<fairuz_> so step yg ko tinggal ni, install deb, update initramfs, update grub
<fairuz_> setel
<fzlamn> hahaha
<fzlamn> yup..
<fzlamn> penuh 3 muka buku
<fairuz_> aku bagi kat ko command2 dia
<fairuz_> ni andaian aku ko tgh ada dalam folder linux
<fzlamn> tip td x jawab lg
<fairuz_> cd ..
<fzlamn> okay2.. teruskn
<fairuz_> sudo dpkg -i linux-image-3.3.0-rc2-custom_3.3.0-rc2-custom-10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<fairuz_> sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-3.3.0-rc2-custom_3.3.0-rc2-custom-10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<fairuz_> ls /lib/modules   
<fairuz_> pastu tengok nama kernel baru
<fairuz_> sudo update-initramfs -ck 3.3.0-rc2-custom
<fairuz_> sudo update-grub
<fairuz_> ko tuka la kat mana tempat yg sesuai
<fzlamn> selesai la lepas tu?
<fairuz_> yup
<fairuz_> bleh reboot dan pilih kernel baru
<fzlamn> okay....
<fzlamn> nanti dh siap semua sy bagi feedback
<fairuz_> okeh
<fzlamn> fairuz_: time sekarang berapa kat sana?
<fairuz_> 7.45 malam
<fzlamn> hehehe... awl lagi kalau aku bg feedback nnt
<fairuz_> aa awal lagi
<fzlamn> fairuz_: so ko tengah buat apa je la ni?
<fairuz_> fzlamn: tengah masak
 * fairuz_ lapar
<fzlamn> sila2...
 * fairuz_ reboot jap
<MrPen> otai da fzlamn 
<MrPen> :3
<MrPen> bile nk aja sy plak
<fzlamn> MrPen: nnt dah siap buat note aku share la k
<fairuz_> fzlamn: update la kat wiki :D
<MrPen> (Y)
<MrPen> \o/
<fzlamn> fairuz_: kena buat 2-3 kali dulu
<fzlamn> baru la sah
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> tunggu rc3 kuar buat la lagi
<fairuz_> nnt aku ajar mcm mana nak update git tu supaya ko takyah dload baru
<fzlamn> lega dengar tu... =D
<fairuz_> tu guna dia git :)
<fairuz_> bagus untuk versioning
<fzlamn> kalau download yg .deb x blh ke nk update?
<fairuz_> .deb tu dia dah compile
<fairuz_> bukan source code
<fairuz_> kalau ko dload .deb tu, sng lagi, terus install :)
<fzlamn> kalau reverse proses x boleh?
<fairuz_> mane boleh
<fzlamn> kereta boleh je?
<fzlamn> or linux ni mcm basikal?
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> ??
<fairuz_> tak faham
<fzlamn> kereta blh reverse
<fzlamn> basikal x boleh
<fairuz_> macam ko buat kek la, dah siap kek
<fairuz_> nak buat tepung dari kek mane boleh
<fzlamn> hehehe..
<fzlamn> kalau git yg kita clone td guna kat os lain pulak boleh?
<fairuz_> tu mainline kernel yg ko clone tu
<fairuz_> linus torvalds punya
<fairuz_> mesti la boleh tapi ada kemungkinan tak jalan la os ko tu
<fairuz_> contoh ko compile kernel tu, pastu ko sumbat dalam tablet android, kompem tak jalan
<fairuz_> kena tengok beza tak kernel os tu ngan mainline kernel
<fairuz_> kalau beza sikit2 je, takde problem
<fzlamn> sekarang saya compile kat 11.10, dhah tu nanti saya copy git clone tu guna kat 12.04 pulak, boleh gitu?
<fairuz_> boleh
<fzlamn> *dah
<fzlamn> copy je?
<fairuz_> mainline kernel tu universal
<fairuz_> secara ideal dia ko bleh compile pastu sumbat kat mana2 architecture
<fairuz_> aah copy je
<fzlamn> copy git clone or copy .deb?
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> copy .deb maybe tak jadi
<fairuz_> sebab .deb tu kko compile pakai fail config kernel 11.10
<fairuz_> fail config kernel 12.04 mesti dah lain
<fairuz_> tapi ada kemungkinan ok je, try je la
<fzlamn> copy folder linux td la ek
<fairuz_> aa
<fairuz_> kalau ko nak copy folder linux tu aku cadangkan ko tar dulu, baru pindah pegi 12.04
<fzlamn> tp kita dh copy .config 11.10 masuk dalam tadi
<fairuz_> kalau ko copy mcm tu je maybe lambat sbb dia byk fail
<fairuz_> takpe
<fairuz_> nnt ko copy la 12.04 punya
<fairuz_> tindan
<fzlamn> okay...
<fzlamn> kalau dah .tar kan git clone tadi, kat 12.04 nanti nak kena untar la kan
<fairuz_> aah
<fairuz_> better copy tar, laju sikit
<fzlamn> kalau .tar kan git clone tu, folder linux tu ada lagi x?
<fairuz_> ada
<fairuz_> ko tar folder linux tu la
<fzlamn> tool untuk tar apa ek?
<fairuz_> tar
<fairuz_> :)
<fairuz_> tar -cvf linux.tar linux
<fzlamn> tar -pczf
<fzlamn> xde p ek?
<fzlamn> eh..
<fzlamn> :P
<fairuz_> boleh jugak -P
<fairuz_> ko kena rajin baca manual
<fairuz_> kalau ada option tak faham terus tengok manual
<fairuz_> sng je linux kalau nak tengok manual
<fairuz_> contoh tar ni
<fairuz_> ko taip kat terminal man tar
<fairuz_> nnt boleh la tau option -p tu utk apa
<fairuz_> takde la main taip je nnt :)
<fzlamn> ooo..
<fairuz_> aku pun takde la hafal semua option yg ada
<fairuz_> tapi ada manual sng la
<ejat> :)
<fairuz_> helo ejat
<ejat> elo 
<fzlamn> hola
<fzlamn> fairuz_: banyak juga nak kena baca pasal tar ni
<fairuz_> fzlamn: hampir semua command pjg manual dia :)
<fairuz_> first time tengok, scan je apa option yg ada
<fairuz_> tengok apa tar mampu buat 
<fzlamn> tar -cvf 
<fzlamn> c untuk create
<fairuz_> kalau tau maksud option tu
<fairuz_> baru la lepas ni sng nak ingat command
<fairuz_> takde la tercari2 ye tak?
<fairuz_> :)
<fzlamn> c untuk create iaitu function
<fzlamn> v dan f tu apa pulak
<fzlamn> verbose dan file?
<fairuz_> verbose ni dia "banyak cakap"
<fairuz_> segala jenis output dia kuar
<fairuz_> f ni nama file compressed tu la
<fzlamn> betul la v untuk verbose dan f untuk fail?
<fairuz_> yup
<fairuz_> sebab tu kita buat f last sekali
<fairuz_> sebab option f tu kalau ko tengok dia nak nama archive
<fairuz_> so kalau ko buat tar -fcv linux.tar linux mmg dia rejek la
<fairuz_> lepas option f kena nama archive
<fairuz_> so ko boleh buat mcm ni jugak
<fairuz_> tar -f linux.tar -cv linux
<fairuz_> kalau ko nak main2
<fairuz_> ko try la compress satu file kecik
<fairuz_> :P
<fzlamn> fail apa je kat dlm home ke?
<fairuz_> kat mana2 la
<fairuz_> camni
<fairuz_> ko create je file kosong
<fairuz_> pakai command touch
<fairuz_> touch inifail
<fairuz_> pastu try 
<fairuz_> tar -cvf fail.tar inifail
<fairuz_> tar -fcv tail.tar inifail
<fairuz_> tar -f fail.tar -cv inifail
<fairuz_> yang second tu patut dia rejek
<fzlamn> buat fail nama inifail?
<fzlamn> command touch tu sy x faham
<fairuz_> aah
<fairuz_> pakai command touch inifail
<fairuz_> ko nak create pakai benda lain pun boleh
<fairuz_> tapi alang2 kat terminal tu pakai touch je
<fairuz_> haa kalau tak faham
<fairuz_> apa lagi
<fairuz_> man touch
<fairuz_> :)
<fairuz_> fzlamn: buat la satu fail, tak kesah pakai cara apa :)
<fzlamn> :D
<fairuz_> touch inifail boleh
<fairuz_> echo "" > inifail boleh
<fzlamn> tp sy buka terminal baru keluaa dir linux td la
<fzlamn> xpe ke?
<fairuz_> aah
<fairuz_> bukak baru la
<fzlamn> keluar mcm ni fazil@fzlamn:~/linux$
<fzlamn> x pe ke?
<fairuz_> buat cd ..
<fairuz_> kasi kluar dari linux
<fzlamn> :P
<fzlamn> mcm tu je
<fzlamn> hak
<fzlamn> touch inifail
<fairuz_> ok nampak kan
<fairuz_> dia create satu fial kosong nama inifail
<fairuz_> *fail
<fzlamn> kat dalam home ke?
<fzlamn> xde la fail nama inifail
<fairuz_> dia akan create kat current directory la
<fairuz_> kalau ko buat dalam /home/fzlamm/kucing/
<fairuz_> dia akan ada dalam tu la
<fzlamn> okay.. ada kat home
<fairuz_> untuk tau ko ada kat folder mana, boleh pakai command pwd
<fzlamn> tar -cvf fail.tar inifail
<fzlamn> run terus ek?
<fairuz_> aa
<fairuz_> nak tunggu 2 minit pun boleh :D
<fzlamn> siap n ada
<fzlamn> tar -fcv fail.tar inifail
<fzlamn> search more information.. salah command la tu
<fzlamn> tar -f fail.tar -cv infail
<fzlamn> td kta dh buat fail.tar guna arahan pertama kn
<fairuz_> aa
<fzlamn> ni dia x overite ke?
<fzlamn> jap
<fzlamn> try dulu
<fairuz_> sila2 :)
<fzlamn> tetap ada 1 juga
<fzlamn> overite kn
<fzlamn> jap
<fzlamn> nk buang dulu tar td
<fzlamn> nk guna command last
<fairuz_> rm fail.tar
<fzlamn> jadi
<fzlamn> arahan $tar -cvf fail.tar inifail dan $tar -f fail.tar -cv inifail blh buat .tar
<fzlamn> rm fail.tar untuk remove fail.tar
<fairuz_> sekarang ni fail inifail ada dalam fial.tar, betul?
<fairuz_> *fail.tar
<fairuz_> try tambah fail kat fail.tar tu :D
<fzlamn> nak tambah fail dalam fail.tar?
<fairuz_> aah
<fzlamn> emm...
<fzlamn> td kta ada fail inifail yg dh jd fail.tar
<fzlamn> sekarang kita nak tambah fail lain ke dalam fail.tar
<fzlamn> gitu?
<fairuz_> aah
<fairuz_> tanpa untar fail.tar tu
<fzlamn> saya kena buat touch inifail1, buat fail yang lain dahulu
<fairuz_> aah 
<fairuz_> buat touch inifail1
<fairuz_> pastu try masukkan inifail1 tu dalam fail.tar
<fzlamn> guna -x?
<fairuz_> x untuk untar
<fzlamn> nope
<fairuz_> atau untuk extract
<fzlamn> --add-file
<ejat> \0/
<ejat> updated planet theme 
<ejat> bleh kasi komen x ?
<fzlamn> ejat: ubuntu planet dh update ek?
<fzlamn> nk bg komen?
<ejat> baru jerk tukar theme
<fairuz_> fzlamn:   -r
<fzlamn> fairuz_: -r
<fzlamn> bukan --add-file?
<fzlamn> -r : append files to the end of an archive
<fairuz_> sama je tapi still kena pakai r tu
<fairuz_> ko try la, aku nak cakap pun aku bukan dah try semua option dia hehe
<fzlamn> hihihihi..
<fairuz_> mcm aku cakap tadi, ko tgk seali imbas option dia yg ada
<fairuz_> *sekali
<fairuz_> mcm2 bole buat
<fzlamn> berjaya
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> $tar -rvf fail.tar inifail1
<fairuz_> nak tgk kandungan fail.tar dari dalam terminal tau tak? :)
<fzlamn> x tau pulak?
<fairuz_> tar -tvf fail.tar
<fairuz_> -t untuk senaraikan kandungan tar
<fzlamn> -t : list
<ejat> ok ke ? 
<fairuz_> ejat: overall ok
<fairuz_> tapi dari segi individual post, aku tengok ada text mcm tak betul saiz font dia
<fairuz_> maybe sebab copy paste?
<fairuz_> bukan sebab theme aku rasa
<fzlamn> saya baru dapat buka ubuntu planet hari ni..
<fzlamn> :D
<MrPen> yeahh
<MrPen> kalo rajin kene edit post blk la tuh
<fairuz_> fzlamn: tak abis compile lg ke
<fzlamn> fairz_: x, mmg lama betol la
<fairuz_> time compile ni la baru banyak core berguna keke
<fzlamn> hahaha... mcm mana nk buat..
<fzlamn> nnt la tukar 
<ejat> so anda / kalian ada blog x ? 
<ejat> apo url blog ? 
<MrPen> hahaha
<MrPen> blog bodo2 je
<fairuz_> ejat: kena blog ubuntu ke
<fairuz_> ke benda lain pun boleh
<fzlamn> x reti blog2 ni...
<fzlamn> :D
<ejat> linux in general la 
<ejat> :P
<ejat> tp mungkin akan try filter by tag
<ejat> linux , ubuntu 
<ejat> android 
<ejat> ke
<ejat> kena discuss ngn apogee n mypapit mcm mana nanti
<fairuz_> http://www.tutorialmelayu.com   tapi yg ni campur, web programming + linux
<fairuz_> tak tau sesuai ke tak
<ejat> ?
<ejat> ok la tu 
<ejat> programming pun dialu2kan
<fairuz_> ok, kena tambah artikel pasal ubuntu la lepas ni keke
<ejat> dah add :)
<fairuz_> ejat ty
<ejat> teruskan mcm biasa pun
<ejat> ok jerk 
<ejat> sharing programming pun ok 
<ejat> asal ilmu pengetahuan 
<ejat> brb .. 
<ejat> resume session
 * fairuz_ reboot
<ejat> sape dah try hud ?
<fairuz_> blum lg
<fzlamn> x menjadi
<fzlamn> tekan ALT x kuar apa2
<fzlamn> 12.04 alpha2
<ejat> same la kite
<ejat> ahaks
<ejat> huhu my workstation terfakap 
<ejat> nak try ubuntu tv
<ejat> skali x leh login session terus
 * ejat ape lagi .. trus upgrade ke precise la jawab nye from oneiric
<fairuz_> aku punya terfakap gak session ni
<fairuz_> tapi bila masuk recovery ok plak
<fairuz_> terfakap sejak install kde hari tu
<ejat> :(
<fairuz_> dah buang kde pun tak ok lagi, saspek ada benda terremove tanpa disedari
<ejat> yups .. 
<ejat> oneiric ke precise ? 
<fairuz_> oneiric
<fairuz_> salah aku jugak hari tu, time buang kde tak tgk apa lagi yg dia buang
<ejat> reinstall je la balik 
<fairuz_> reinstall ubuntu ke
<ejat> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall 
<ejat> dah x nak kde dah ke ? 
 * ejat kat precise nie still have unity n kde 4.8
<ejat> oneiric kat workstation dah otw to precise .. 
<fairuz_> tanak pun kde, hari tu install sbb nak try kscope, kena ada kde
<ejat> sbb terfakap konon nye nak try ubuntu tv
<ejat> ooooo
<fairuz_> tak jadi ke ubuntu tv
<ejat> tatau .. x leh login session 
<ejat> malas nak downgrade unity 5.x to 4.x ... 
<ejat> so upgrade terus ke precise
<ejat> will see after finish upgrade .. 
<ejat> hopefully everything is fine .. 
<fairuz_> yup2
<ejat> anda tgh coding kah itu 
<ejat> ?
<fairuz_> takde la
<fairuz_> tgk tv je ni
<ejat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdgsrBCWFis
<ejat> hehe kenangan 
<fairuz_> ni time ko pegi tu ke ejat?
<ejat> haah .. ade lagi track .. 
<ejat> menimba pengalaman n ilmu
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-07
<fzlamn> yeah... siap compile
<fairuz_> fzlamn: ping
<fzlamn> fairuz_: pong
<fairuz_> fzlamn: caman kernel baru?
<fairuz_> camna
<fzlamn> fairuz_: jap ek, aku bg last apa yg tulis kat terminal selepas hbs compile
<fzlamn> last lepas compile keluar mcm ni? http://paste.ubuntu.com/832215/
<fairuz_> haha sah2 dia kata error tu
<fairuz_> aku gi opis jap
<fairuz> fzlamn: error tu
<fairuz> compile tak abis
<fzlamn> fairuz_: so nk kena buat semula ke?
<fairuz> kena cek la dia error kat mana
<fairuz> yg aku tengok tu kernel ko dah ok
<fairuz> die error time compile modules
<fzlamn> fairuz_: so mcm mana nak buat kalau jd mcm tu?
<fairuz> kena tengok driver apa yg tak compatible tu
<fairuz> lepas tu try takyah compile driver tu
<fairuz> dalam folder linux
<fairuz> make menuconfig
<fairuz> ko tune la apa yg patut :)
<fairuz> takpun ko patch kernel tu
<fairuz> tengok sini
<fairuz> http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1243431
<fairuz> ada simbol nak kena export, tu yg kuar error symbol undefined tu
<fairuz> ko amik patch dari link yg aku bagi tu, apply kat kernel 3.3rc2 tu
<fairuz> pastu build balik
<MrBatman> demm
<fzlamn> fairuz_: nanti aku tgk lagi k
<MrBatman> nk try compile gak la
<MrBatman> :3
<MrBatman> tp kalo fcukup ade jalan ke?
<MrBatman> hahahha
<fzlamn> nak off netbook, dr semalam x off
<fzlamn> :P
<fairuz> kalau terfakap, pakai la kernel lama
<MrBatman> xde kaco kernel lama kan?
<MrBatman> hehhehe
<fairuz> tapi bagi aku takde sebab nak terfakap kalau dah berjaya compile
<MrBatman> jom try
<fairuz> tak
<fairuz> fzlamn: apa lagi sila ajar :)
<MrBatman> hehhe
<fzlamn> hehehe...
<MrBatman> ikot tuto ni bole?
<MrBatman> http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2011/10/28/how-to-compile-a-new-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-kernel/
<fairuz> ikut tuto fzlamn tu je 
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> senang lagi
<MrBatman> hohoohoh
<MrBatman> kat mne die letak tutor die
<fairuz> nak ikut yg tu boleh jugak
<fairuz> tapi bukan bucu berdarah la
<MrBatman> hehehee
<fairuz> maksud aku ko akan compile kernel yg sama yg ko pakai tu
<MrBatman> i see
<fzlamn> ehem2... baik anak2, boleh kita mulakan?
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<fzlamn> :P
<MrBatman> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/daily/current/linux-headers-3.3.0-999-generic-pae_3.3.0-999.201202050405_i386.deb
<fairuz> yg aku ajar fzlamn tu compile kernel mainline
<fairuz> MrBatman:  pakai la yg tu kalau tanak compile
<MrBatman> isee
<MrBatman> ni nk blaja compile
<fairuz> nanti ko compile dapat .deb jugak
<fairuz> kalau pakai make-dpkg la
<MrBatman> silakan en fzlamn 
<fairuz> kalau pakai make dapat uImage ngan zImage je
<MrBatman> so mane nk start ni
<fzlamn> jap nk buka kitab
<MrBatman> \o/
<fairuz> ape2 hal hal install git-core lepas tu clone mainline kernel
<MrBatman> sat
<fzlamn> MrBatman: mula2 pastikan anda telah memasang perkara berikut
<MrBatman> sat ye
<fzlamn> git-core, build-essential dan ncurses-dev
<MrBatman> bersabar ye
<MrBatman> tenet selow
<MrBatman> :3
<MrBatman> kene cr unifi ni
<fzlamn> fairuz_: ttg masalah saya tu kta hold dulu la ye..
<MrBatman> ble on dulu
<MrBatman> sy tgh donlod ni
<MrBatman> mau sengah jam
<MrBatman> :3
<fzlamn> MrBatman dh download git ek?
<fzlamn> :P
<MrBatman> tengah
<fzlamn> lagi cepat...
<fzlamn> master ni..
<MrBatman> hohhh
<MrBatman> mr google
<MrBatman> :3
<fzlamn> kat tpt aku di panggil Mbah Google
<MrBatman> kahkahkahkah
<MrBatman> bapak kepade mbah dukun
<fzlamn> a'ah
<MrBatman> sat yee
<MrBatman> selow la
<MrBatman> done
<MrBatman> :3
<MrBatman> after that
<fairuz> pastu copy kernel config dari current kernel masuk dalam folder linux tu
<MrBatman> hohhh
<MrBatman> camne tu
<fairuz> cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config
<fairuz> buat dalam folder linux 
<fairuz> fzlamn: dah ilang dah? 
 * fairuz pegi makan
<MrBatman> tgh clone - to be continue :3
<susah_sebut> hi all
<susah_sebut> test
<fairuz> susah_sebut: pong
<fairuz> MrBatman: siap clone? :)
<MrBatman> blom lg
<MrBatman> :3
<susah_sebut> waaa
<susah_sebut> korang belajar compile kernel eh?
<susah_sebut> fairuz: and MrBatman 
<MrBatman> yup
<MrBatman> sy yg blaja
<MrBatman> fairuz,  tukang aja
<susah_sebut> memey la, ekekeke
<susah_sebut> adui, tenet kat sini gile
<susah_sebut> rugi la aku
<fairuz> keke
<susah_sebut> harap sifu fairuz sudi tunjuk ajar lagi nanti bila saya dah berada semula di kelate
<fairuz> susah_sebut: bereh2
<fairuz> boleh aje
<fairuz> bukan susah pun
<MrBatman> hehehehe
<susah_sebut> MrBatman: berjaya sudah ke?
<MrBatman> tgh clone
<MrBatman> Cloning into source...
<MrBatman> remote: Counting objects: 2131513, done.
<MrBatman> remote: Compressing objects: 100% (327471/327471), done.
<MrBatman> Receiving objects:  12% (270519/2131513), 97.86 MiB | 30 KiB/s   
<MrBatman> :3
<susah_sebut> huhu. jeles aku :p
<susah_sebut> lari dulu guys. kena makan ni
<susah_sebut> bye
<fairuz> 30kbps, lambat lagi la nak siap tu :)
<MrBatman> hehhee
<MrBatman> tu la pasal
<MrBatman> :p
<MrBatman> esok la nampak gayenye
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> nak compile pun lama jugak tu
<fairuz> ada banyak core ka
<fairuz> kalau banyak laju la
<fairuz> kalau 4 core tak salah aku dalam 40 minit, kalau 24 core 3-4 minit
<fairuz> kalau 1 core, berjam2
<MrBatman> 8 core
<MrBatman> :p
<fairuz> 20 minit la gitu
<MrBatman> lebih kurg la
<MrBatman> tp prob plak kat tenet ni
<MrBatman> adoii
<fzlamn> MrPen: ping
<MrPen> yooo
<MrPen> demm
<MrPen> tenet putus
<MrPen> :'(
<fzlamn> putus time clone ke?
<MrPen> yep
<MrPen> demmm
<fzlamn> semalam aku guna LAN kat cc
<MrPen> hadoiii
<MrPen> mmg xde arapan la mlm ni
<MrPen> da 3 kali masok ni
<MrPen> demm
<fairuz> fzlamn: dah apply ke patch tu
<fzlamn> fairuz: x apply lagi...
<fzlamn> nak sambung kelas ek?
<fzlamn> :)
<fairuz> ko apply patch tu pastu clean + compile balik
<fairuz> nnt bagitau aku kalau ada problem lg
<fzlamn> compile balik akn ambik masa macam semalam ek?
<MakLaN> Assalamu'alaikum & hi
<MakLaN> Hehe
<fzlamn> fairuz: mcm mana nk apply patch tu? run dlm dir linux semalam ek?
<fzlamn> Waalaikummussalam MakLaN
<MakLaN> wah, mastah fzlamn dah hebat sekarang
<MakLaN> kalah diriku ini..
<MakLaN> hehe
<MakLaN> erm
<MakLaN> kawan2 
<MakLaN> mau mintak tolong sikit
<fzlamn> xde nya mastah, x jadi pun.. hahaha
<fzlamn> ada masalah apanya MakLaN?
<MakLaN> erm
<MakLaN> netbook ku dah rosak
<MakLaN> rhen ku mau gunakan desktop lama
<MakLaN> sementara tunggu dibaiki netbook tu
<MakLaN> masalahnya
<MakLaN> pc tu hanya ada cd rom je
<MakLaN> ku mau pakai lubuntu
<MakLaN> tapi tak boleh nak burn dlm cd
<MakLaN> sebab takde burner
<MakLaN> so
<MakLaN> kalau boleh
<MakLaN> mintak tolong  burn dan poskan cd lubuntu kepada ku..
<MakLaN> kalau tak menyusahkan lah
<fzlamn> lubuntu?
<fzlamn> kalau ubuntu 11.10 tu ada la
<MakLaN> http://lubuntu.net/
<MakLaN> ubuntu versi lxde
<MakLaN> kalau ubuntu biasa
<MakLaN> berat utk pc tu
<MakLaN> erm
<MakLaN> tengah sedut iso dia
<MakLaN> tapi mmg tak boleh nak burn la
<fzlamn> jap tengok ada x iso lubuntu
<MakLaN> okies
<fzlamn> sebab ubuntu blh ubah2 tu yg jarang download yang lain
<MakLaN> :)
<fzlamn> puppy nk?
<fzlamn> :D
<MakLaN> erm
<MakLaN> bolehlah jugak
<MakLaN> kui kui
<MakLaN> sebab kategori minimalis
<fzlamn> iso zorin ada gak ni
<MakLaN> oh
<MakLaN> erm
<MakLaN> mana2 pun takpe
<MakLaN> sebab nak test kat livecd
<MakLaN> manalah tau
<MakLaN> kot2 tak boleh masuk pc
<fzlamn> okay.. nnt aku pos mana2 os yg kecik n sesuai
<fzlamn> bg la alamat, esok aku pos
<fairuz> MakLaN: Kalau ada pendrive, bleh boot pakai pendrive
<fairuz> fzlamn: Kalau tak reti apply patch, ko edit je manual.
<fairuz> Pakai link aku bagi semlm
<MakLaN> fairuz bios pc aku tak support boot dr pendrive
<fzlamn> fairuz: guna link ni ek http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel/1243431
<fairuz> fzlamn: aa
<MrPen> hohohooh
<fzlamn> hahaha...
<MrPen> hehhehe
<MrPen> tepakse cr jalan tok unifi
<MrPen> selow gile kot
<MrPen> streamyx pon selow
<fzlamn> guna bt ek?
<MrPen> sakit otak
<MrPen> xpon
<MrPen> ubuntu je
<MrPen> ikot tutor je
<MrPen> same je pon
<fzlamn> oo...
<fzlamn> bt pun dr ubuntu gak
<MrPen> p1 sini sume cam harem da
<MrPen> adoi
<MrPen> baru bape aribulan
<fzlamn> dah ramai sedut ikut tepi
<fzlamn> :D
<MrPen> hehehehe
<MrPen> ade satu tu laju
<MrPen> tp ikot die je nk off
<MrPen> xde nk bg tau
<MrPen> hahahha
<MrPen> men off je
<MrPen> sesie je download
<fzlamn> download apa?
<fzlamn> guna la torrent
<MrPen> git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-oneiric.git  source
<fzlamn> ooo..
<MrPen> sedih ni
<fzlamn> x blh nk clone lg la ni?
<MrPen> masok ni da 5 kali donlod x abes
<MrPen> blom ler
<fzlamn> :D
<MrPen> donlod pon xabes lg
<MrPen> hahahhaa
<fzlamn> parah gak tu
<MrPen> tu yg gagah nk cr unifi
<MrPen> hahaha
<MrPen> pon kecewa gak
<fairuz> Takyah la pakai git gitu
<fairuz> download je tarball source tu
<fairuz> bleh resume
<MrPen> ade ke
<MrPen> sat
<fairuz> kalau mainline ada
<MrPen> sat cr
<fairuz> takpun alang2 ko nak pakai kernel ubuntu, download pakai apt-get je la
<fairuz> si fzlamn pakai kernel mainline
<fairuz> sebab tu aku suruh dia pakai git
<fairuz> nak update nanti senang
<MrPen> apt-get?
<MrPen> bole eh
<MrPen> kahkahkahkah
<fairuz> mesti la bole
<MrPen> hohohoh
<MrPen> ok2
<MrPen> cr tutor
<fairuz> buat build-dep pastu amik source
<MrPen> advance sgt tu
<MrPen> hahahha
<MrPen> xreti lg
<MrPen> kene buka tutor
<MrPen> 3.3.0-999
<fairuz__> helo rakan2
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-08
<susah_sebut> yuhuuu
<susah_sebut> oh seksanya. xde video converter yang available lagi untuk precise :(
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<ejat> elo2
<iStalker> Assalamualaikum :)
<iStalker> @@ MrBatman 
<meetingology> iStalker: Error: "@" is not a valid command.
<iStalker> ~_~
<fairuz> iStalker: wsalam
<iStalker> :)
<ak47suk1> hi fairuz  iStalker MrBatman meng 
<fairuz> hi ak47suk1
<MrBatman> :3
<meng> ak47suk1: pergi FB tau G+ je
<meng> orang lama dah kahwin, orang yg ade pakai FB pulak
<iStalker> hi ak47suk1 :)
<MrPen> derahhh derahhh
 * fairuz lapar plak
<MrPen> ade tok guru wifi x sini :3
<fairuz> tok guru wifi ke network :P
<fairuz> !ask | MrPen
<lubotu2> MrPen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MrPen> huiyo
<MrPen> prob set channel
<MrPen> asik -1 je -..-
<Xoxc> assalamualaikum
<MrPen> wasalam
<fairuz> wsalam
<fzlamn> waalaikumussalam
<fzlamn> MrPen: aircrack-ng ek?
<MrPen> yep
<MrPen> hampeh tol
<MrPen> airmon-ng start wlan0 11
<MrPen> tp pi kat -1
<MrPen> gile
<fairuz> tak try value lain?
<fairuz> 10 ke 9 ke
<MrPen> sat
<fairuz> try la 1 ape2 hal :)
<fzlamn> kenapa mesti 11?
<fzlamn> airmon-ng start wlan0
<fzlamn> bukan mcm tu je ke?
<MrPen> nk set chan blakang tu
<MrPen> same gak
<MrPen> CH 11 ][ Elapsed: 32 s ][ 2012-02-09 00:53 ][ fixed channel mon2: -1  
<fzlamn> wlan0 untuk aktifkn wifi
<fzlamn> mon0 untuk monitor wifi
<MrPen> yup
<MrPen> Now, enter the following command to start the wireless card on channel 9 in monitor mode:
<MrPen>  airmon-ng start wifi0 9
<MrPen> contoh
<fzlamn> lepas mon0 tu apa command?
<MrPen> demm
<MrPen> same la
<MrPen> 00:57:47  Waiting for beacon frame (BSSID: 50:2A:8B:31:39:00) on channel -1
<MrPen> 00:57:47  mon2 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 11
<fairuz> monitor dia buggy ke
<MrPen> ape tu?
<fzlamn> bukan airodump-ng mon0 ke?
<MrPen> 1st airmon start kan
<fzlamn> airmon-ng start
<MrPen> airmon-ng start wlan0
<MrPen> btol?
<fzlamn> yup
<MrPen> then nk set channel kat mne
<fzlamn> airodump-ng mon0
<MrPen> tu monitor
<fzlamn> cari AP dan client
<MrPen> channel?
<MrPen> sat
<MrPen> skang mon3
<MrPen> so airodump-ng mon3 la kan?
<fzlamn> ya
<Xoxc> sesape sini bleh tolong tak
<MrPen> contoh
<MrPen>  AC:E8:7B:60:89:D4  -68      180        0    0  11  54e. WPA2 CCMP   PSK  B660
<Xoxc> nak tanya pasal nak install bt5
<fzlamn> AP = AC:E8 bla..bla..bla
<fzlamn>  channel = 11
<fzlamn> betol?
<fairuz> !ask | Xoxc
<lubotu2> Xoxc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MrPen> ye[
<MrPen> btol
<fzlamn> ko ada libraby x?
<fzlamn> *library
<MrPen> default 00000000-99999999
<MrPen> :P
<MrPen> so now airodump-ng --bssid AC:E8:7B:60:89:D4 -w b660 -c 11,11 mon3
<MrPen> btol?
<fzlamn> -w 660 tu apa?
<MrPen> tu nama je
<MrPen> xde pape
<Xoxc> how to install BT5 in windows....without disturb windows..
<fzlamn> yup betol
<fzlamn> Xoxc: nak install side by side ke?
<Xoxc> klu boleh nak buat cam nie...
<fzlamn> MrPen: airodump-ng --bssid{AP] -c 11 mon3
<fzlamn> Xoxc: nk buat mcm mana tu?
<Xoxc> skrg gn w7 ...then klu bleh nak run dedua..w7 ngan bt5 lam laptop
<fzlamn> virtualmachine la
<fzlamn> guna virtualbox
<fairuz> Xoxc: Ada dua choice, dual boot atau virtualbox
<MrPen> same
<MrPen> adoi
<fzlamn> aku x tau virtual box mana elok dlm win
<fzlamn> MrPen: sama apa?
<MrPen> CH 11 ][ Elapsed: 16 s ][ 2012-02-09 01:15 ][ fixed channel mon3: -1
<MrPen> client 11
<MrPen> sy -1
<MrPen> sat wat meggi
<MrPen> brb
<fzlamn> Xoxc: baik dualboot je
<Xoxc> cam ner tu
<Xoxc> ok skrg boot dah kat pendrive ...
<fzlamn> side by side dgn win
<Xoxc> then klu boleh nak install trus kat lam laptop nie
<fzlamn> ko boot bt guna pendrive sekarang ek?
<Xoxc> yup
<Xoxc> so klu boleh saya nak install trus dalam laptop nie
<Xoxc> tapi nak W7 gak
<fzlamn> okay.. kn ada option install bt tu
<Xoxc> mean dedua ada
<fzlamn> dh tu ikut arahan je
<Xoxc> sebab ada org cakap kene buat partition dl...baru bleh install
<fzlamn> bt tu ada gparted x?
<Xoxc> ape tu
<Xoxc> tak tau  nie
<Xoxc> sebab saya baru nak blajar jer pasal benda ala nie
<fzlamn> gparted ada x kat bt?
<fzlamn> aku x sure sebab dh lama x tgk.
<Xoxc> gparted  <--tak tau benda ape nie
<fzlamn> cuba cari dalam menu2 bt tu
<fzlamn> ada x gparted
<Xoxc> then
<Xoxc> klu ada
<fzlamn> ada x?
<Xoxc> takder
<fzlamn> kalau mcm tu ko install terus je la...
<fzlamn> x kacau pun win ko nnt
<Xoxc> oo
<Xoxc> klu ada ..mean dia kacau lah
<Xoxc> so skrg tak perlu lah buat partition lain
<fzlamn> kalau ada gparted td, blh la buat partition lain untuk masukkan bt tu
<fzlamn> gparted ni untuk buat partition lain
<Xoxc> ooo mcm tu..
<Xoxc> tapi memang takder benda tu
<Xoxc> fzlamn : ada fb tak...nanti senang...ada ape2 leh tanya
<MrPen> \o/
<MrPen> Xoxc, 
<Xoxc> ya
<MrPen> nape x gune vm je?
<MrPen> baru blaja elok pakai vm je
<MrPen> mcm sy
<MrPen> :3
<Xoxc> yer ker
<Xoxc> tu cam ner lak
<MrPen> donload vmplayer
<MrPen> then boot iso 
<MrPen> so mcm now pakai windows run bt dlm windows
<MrPen> if gune ubuntu run bt dlm ubuntu
<fzlamn> MrPen: vm? ape barang... :D
<MrPen> hahahha
<MrPen> dulu sblom sy buang tingkap 7 sy blaja ubuntu gune vm
<Xoxc> lek lek ..jg gaduh..saya dah lah noob...nant pening kpla
<MrPen> da ok baru buang tros...hd tingkap7 dok bawah meja je
<MrPen> kahkahkahkah
<Xoxc> vm tu cam ner lak
<MrPen> vm = virtual box
<MrPen> vm = virtual machine
<MrPen> run os laen dlm os
<fzlamn> ooo..
<Xoxc> ooo lagi tak brape nak faham
<MrPen> kekekekke
<fzlamn> hikhikhik....
<MrPen>  for more info please visit http://www.vmware.com/
<MrPen> :3
<fzlamn> MrPen: ko install vm ose ke?
<MrPen> yeahh
<fzlamn> Xoxc: buat apa?
<fzlamn> MrPen: sambung kerja ke? :D
<MrPen> tgh bace pasal vm la tuh
<MrPen> hahhaa
<MrPen> xpon
<MrPen> ngan borak ngan bini
<Xoxc> tak buat ape
<Xoxc> ngah pening nie..
<MrPen> pening apenye
<Xoxc> skrg bukan ubuntu lagi dah...nie dah jadi IBUNTU nie
<Xoxc> pening tgk benda alah nie
<Xoxc> nak pk nak install cam ner nie
<MrPen> ikot je la cr sy ckp td
<Xoxc> mypren
<Xoxc> mypen
<fzlamn> MakLaN ada?
<Xoxc> mai fb senang nak add
<Xoxc> mane tau ada soalan lagi lain kali senang nak bertaya
<fzlamn> MrPen a.k.a Kucing Miang
<MrPen> lol
<MrPen> <--batman
<fzlamn> eh.. aku salah tembak
<fzlamn> hahaha
<MrPen> hahaaha
<fzlamn> MrPen: a.k.a Batman
<MrPen> https://www.facebook.com/penreturns
<Xoxc> batman ...
<MakLaN> Yo fzlamn
<MrPen> :3
<Xoxc> batman ...ooo rc
<MrPen> ha?
<Xoxc> tumpang tanya bleh...serv nie sape owner erk...
<Xoxc> just tanya jer nie
<MrPen> susah nk ckp tu
<MrPen> hehhehe
<MrPen>  - You're using freenode, a service of Peer-Directed Projects
<MrPen> * - Center Ltd (http://freenode.net/pdpc.shtml).
<fzlamn> MakLan: dah pos siang tadi
<fzlamn> slacko
<fzlamn> :D
<MakLaN> oh
<MakLaN> esok sampai la tu..
<MakLaN> ^_^
<Xoxc> bukan ape sebab dl ada someone nie user irc gak ...slalu ngan loco team dia
<fzlamn> esok pun aku dh kat tengah laut
<MrPen> di jamin sampai esok
<MakLaN> Haha..
<Xoxc> dia guna nick scripter
<fzlamn> jumpa bulan 4 la ubuntu-my
<MrPen> yeah
<MrPen> bln ni xble join
<fzlamn> MrPen: seronok ko ek aku x blh join
<MrPen> best hooo
<MrPen> :3
<MrPen> tunggu blan 4
<fzlamn> nnt aku nk hack fleet broadband kapal la
<fzlamn> hahaha
<MrPen> wat ubuntu loco jam
<MrPen> perghhhh
<MrPen> kapal pakai ape?
<MrPen> satelit?
<MrPen> radio?
<fzlamn> sat
<Xoxc> wah ..BB kapal ..
<Xoxc> kapal aper tu bro
<fzlamn> ape barang radio wave
<MrPen> wahhh
<MrPen> ganahh
<fzlamn> kapal parang
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<Xoxc> jangan cenel 16 dah lah bro fzlamn
<fzlamn> hikhikhik
<Xoxc> kan susah lak org nak bhubung
<fzlamn> mayday2
<MrPen> hahahahhaa
<Xoxc> alfa bravo charlie  ker ape
<fzlamn> .- --.. .-..
<Xoxc> ker guna cozsign ape
<fzlamn> callsign = hack me if u can...
<fzlamn> hahaha
<Xoxc> wah...
<Xoxc> hik hik
<Xoxc> sorg saya bukan hacker ...
<MrPen> :3
<fzlamn> x pun 'no excess point'
<fzlamn> aku bukan hacker
<Xoxc> ops...
<Xoxc> oo mane lah tau
<fzlamn> aku suka mkn cream creaker je
<Xoxc> tapi klu batman tu kan hacker ..
<MrPen> hohh
<MrPen> -..-
<fzlamn> ntah, xde idea pasal semua tu
 * MrPen cr ilmu je
<Xoxc> takder erk..
<Xoxc> yer ker
<MrPen> ye la
<fzlamn> aku rasa tugas aku adalah untuk "make a better ubuntu" as tikus makmal
<Xoxc> sama lah...tapi wau sehebat mane fb nie ..mirc gak da best
<Xoxc> cam tu lak yer
<MrPen> yeahhh fzlamn 
<MrPen> btol tuh
<MrPen> makmal sy kecik je
<Xoxc> yer ker
<fzlamn> makmal aku dh bungkus 1
<Xoxc> saya gak lah tak der makmal
<MrPen> kahkahkahkah
<MrPen> kes?
<MrPen> sy 2008
<MrPen> amd sempron
<MrPen> :P
<MrPen> jahanam
<fzlamn> aku nk kena tinggal dia, pasang cover bungkus la
<Xoxc> tu power sangat lah tu klu dah spai meletup
<fzlamn> 2 bulan tu
<MrPen> meletop depan mata
<Xoxc> hik hik 
<Xoxc> hp NC6000 saya pun dah selamt kebumikan..1st laptop guna
<MrPen> pengalaman tu sume
<fzlamn> MrPen: pasal brg2 meletup jgn cite
<fzlamn> takot2
<Xoxc> yup ..
<Xoxc> takut ker
<fzlamn> hehe.. 115v 400hz je aku berani
<Xoxc> fzlamn nie takut lah tu klu naik kapal...terjun laut lah gamak nyer
<MrPen> hahahha
<MrPen> 115 kecik
<MrPen> hehhehe
<Xoxc> kan kan ...tapi fzlamn nie kan ada STCW so takut gak ker..sure2 pdai berenang
<fzlamn> tu aku cakap
<fzlamn> aku harap pelampong je
<Xoxc> masa aku kjer dl ...25kv ...kene rentung trus...3 hari die
<MrPen> kahkahkahkah
<Xoxc> fzlamn nie kjer ofhore mane
<MrPen> cam best je
<MrPen> nk join bole?
<fzlamn> mana lak ofsor
<fzlamn> RMN je
<MrPen> die sailor
<Xoxc> dah tu kapal mane
<Xoxc> RMN tu ape bro
<MrPen> silormoon
<Xoxc> cu citer
<Xoxc> hahah tu kartoon lak
<fzlamn> MrPen: cis2..
<MrPen> :3
<MrPen> ok ahh
<MrPen> sume super hero
<Xoxc> cu citer fzlamn
<MrPen> awak supergirl
<MrPen> :p
<Xoxc> ape benda RMN tu
<Xoxc> cam menarik jer klu kjer as seamen nie
<fzlamn> Royal Navy
<Xoxc> oo
<fzlamn> yes.. VB aku dh elok
<MrPen> (Y)
<fzlamn> Xoxc: ko nk buat mcm mana td?
<fzlamn> nk dualboot or vb je?
<Xoxc> ngah pk lagi nie
<Xoxc> igt nak buat dual
<Xoxc> tapi nak buat tu yg noob skit
<fzlamn> nk dualboot ko ikut je step2 dia nnt
<Xoxc> fzlamn : biasa klu ronda aka blayar tu...baper jauh kene cover erk...
<Xoxc> klu vb tu
<fzlamn> tu aku x sure la, ni pun aku pergi east Malaysia
<fzlamn> a.k.a Borneo 
<Xoxc> ooo..amaran angin kencang tu bro
<Xoxc> cam ner tu...
<Xoxc> 60km/h
<fzlamn> 60km/h je?
<fzlamn> hahahaha...
<fzlamn> aku takut terlanggar sub dr china je
<Xoxc> cukup aa tu
<Xoxc> sub ape lak tu
<Xoxc> submarine ker
<fzlamn> a'ah
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<Xoxc> ler radas  kan ada
<Xoxc> takleh scan erk..
<fzlamn> radar
<fzlamn> dlm air guna sonar
<fzlamn> dh la cerita pasal ni
<Xoxc> ooo...
<Xoxc> asal lak bro
<fzlamn> xde kaitan langsung
<Xoxc> bro kene bangga ape ngan kjer kita
<fzlamn> tux talk la
<MrPen> tu kene masok ubuntu-my-offtopic
<fzlamn> salah channel
<MrPen> :3
<Xoxc> bukan smua org dapat merasai  nikmak kat laut tu
<Xoxc> hahaha
<fzlamn> aku bangga sebab keja ni sunnah
<Xoxc> sory  ...mane lah saya tau...1st time masuk sini
<Xoxc> tapi bro adik angkat TLDM cam dah besar kepala jer APMM tu
<fzlamn> xpe.. masing2 dengan tanggungjawab
<fzlamn> janji buat kerja dengan betul n xde kurap
<fzlamn> dh la k
<fzlamn> hahaha
<Xoxc> tapi...silapnye ape..... akta takder
<Xoxc> tu jer yg silap...still guna pakai akta org lainkan
<fzlamn> mungkin la, x kaji pulak pasal APMM
<fzlamn> :)
<fzlamn> MrPen: ko boleh main utube x?
<Xoxc> hik hik hik ...takpe ... then tak mustahil oneday dia dapat DIRAJA
<Xoxc> mrpen dah tdo tu bro
<MrPen> yoo
<MrPen> bole
<fzlamn> apesal aku buka semua tanda pangkah je?
<MrPen> aik
<MrPen> pelik
<MrPen> meh url
<fzlamn> aku buka video yg aku upload sendiri pun x boleh
<fzlamn> huhuhuhu..
<MrPen> lol
<MrPen> awatnye tuh
<fzlamn> aku try update n upgrade dulu la
<MrPen> kahkahkahkah
<fzlamn> kena virus 11.10 aku ni
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> linux tu mahal kan bang
<fzlamn> hahaha
<MrPen> hahahha
<MrPen> demm
<MrPen> nganjing sampai sini
<MrPen> hahhahah
<fzlamn> hahaha.. lawak mamat tu.
<fzlamn> kadang2 kalau nk jual benda mcm tu kena tau gak yg lain
<fzlamn> jgn ingat wujud win je
<fzlamn> MrPen: i5 n i7, ko tahu x apa kelebihan i7 or sama je?
<MrPen> ermm
<MrPen> ikot ape tokei loyat ckp
<MrPen> hahaha
<MrPen> i3 i5 tok keje2 opis
<MrPen> i7 more to design punye keje
<MrPen> render
<MrPen> :3
<fzlamn> aku n tukar machine ni
<fzlamn> nk amek ultrabook xde pot lan pulak
<fzlamn> i7 tu quad core kn?
<fairuz_> fzlamn: tak semestinya
<MrPen> perghh
<fairuz_> i7 tu __biasanya__ lagi tinggi freq ngan lagi besar L3 cache
<MrPen> masyukkk
<Xoxc> asal i3 saya cepat panas...slalu kene overheat 
<fairuz_> Xoxc: maybe sebab graphic card
<Xoxc> ya ker
<Xoxc> adesh
<Xoxc> asal lah jadi cam nie
<fairuz_> Xoxc: Kalau laptop tu ada integrated gfx card, try pakai yg integrated tu
<Xoxc> nie hp G42 i3
<fairuz_> mesti sejuk sikit
<fzlamn> buntu aku nk beli machine baru
<fzlamn> :|
<MrPen> dell precision
<MrPen> :3
<fzlamn> sebab?
<fairuz_> fzlamn: nak senang tengok jumlah core + clock freq + L3 cache
<MrPen> yup
<MrPen> core tu penting
<MrPen> :3
<fzlamn> nk semua yg tinggi ke?
<Xoxc> dulu lagi teruk saya kene...on jer laptop...trus run 100% ...
<MrPen> nak sedap
<fairuz_> fzlamn: kalau nak best amik semua tinggi la
<MrPen> kene tinggi la
<MrPen> nk best lg pakai 64 bit
<MrPen> ;)
<fzlamn> td ada jurujual tu cakap, i7 n i5 ni lbh kurang je
<fairuz_> amik i7 paling mahal tu :) 6 core + 3.3Ghz + 15MB L3 cache
<fairuz_> fzlamn: depend dia compare i7 mana ngan i5 mana
<MrPen> i7 jgn amik yg extreme
<MrPen> rugi
<fairuz_> kalau dia compare i5 baru ngna i7 lama mmg lebih kurang pun
<fzlamn> dia kata i7 ni quad core, biasa kita guna sampa duo je yg duo lg x guna so rugi la
<fzlamn> so sy tangguh dulu la pencarian
<MrPen> hehhee
<MrPen> ikot penggunaan la bang
<fairuz_> fzlamn: salah ut
<fairuz_> tu
<fairuz_> i7 tu bukan quad core
<fairuz_> jumlah core takde kaitan dengan nombor kat sebelah huruf i :)
<MrPen> yup
<fairuz_> ada je i7 yg 2 core je
<MrPen> tgk spec
<fzlamn> hihihi... dia nk jual punya pasal la kot ckp mcm tu
<fzlamn> :D
<MrPen> tu yg penting
<MrPen> hmm
<fairuz_> "dia kata i7 ni quad core, biasa kita guna sampa duo je yg duo lg x guna so rugi la" <-- pelik percakapan dia ni hahaha
<MrPen> sy pon nk tuka ke 64 ni
<fairuz_> boleh nganjing haha
<MrPen> hahahahha
<MrPen> quad core
<MrPen> 4
<MrPen> x3
<MrPen> eh
<MrPen> x2
<fzlamn> hais... sampai tumpah air minum aku.. hahaha
<fzlamn> core + clock freq + L3 cache
<MrPen> http://img.rc.my/X/screenepe.png
<MrPen> http://img.rc.my/X/screenwlw.png
<fairuz_> i7 2600S ke
<fairuz_> aku tak kenal pun nombor2 pelik processor intel ni
<fairuz_> beza sikit je dah letak nombor baru 
<MrPen> Intel® Core™ i7 CPU 860 @ 2.80GHz × 8
<MrPen> Quadro FX 580/PCI/SSE2 
<MrPen> tp pakai 32
<MrPen> so 3.9g je ram
<MrPen> :'(
<fairuz_> ko letak lebih 4gb ke ram
<fairuz_> keke
<MrPen> 9g
<MrPen> eh
<MrPen> 8g
<MrPen> rugi je
<MrPen> hahahha
<MrPen> bile nk tuka 64 tah
<MrPen> tenet laju sgt
<MrPen> hahahha
<MrPen> nk donlod seminggu kot
<fzlamn> syok ada laptop power2
<MrPen> pc bro
<MrPen> :p
<fzlamn> nnt meetup bawak la
<fzlamn> nk gak tgk
<fzlamn> :D
<MrPen> kahkahkahkah
<MrPen> gile ape
<MrPen> hahahhha
<MrPen> org bwk laptop
<MrPen> hahahhaha
<MrPen> sy bwk cpu 
<fzlamn> pinjam monitor mcD
<MrPen> hohohooh
<MrPen> gile besar
<fzlamn> kalau kat mamak lg best
<MrPen> jd bahan ujikaji la ganyenye
<fzlamn> MrPen: x tdo lg buat apa?
<MrPen> layan bini
<MrPen> kahkahkahkah
<fzlamn> cis...
<MrPen> :3
<fzlamn> MrPen: ko perasan x?
<MrPen> yep
<MrPen> perasan ape
<fzlamn> perasaan ko je tu
<fzlamn> hahahaha
<MrPen> hahahahha
<MrPen> ngah chat ngan awek
<MrPen> :p
<fzlamn> layan skype la tu
<MrPen> sambil2 mentelaah airmon nye prob ni
<MrPen> xpon
<MrPen> fb je
<fzlamn> oo..
<fzlamn> pasal perasan tadi tu..
<MrPen> hahahha
<MrPen> tu cita2
<MrPen> hahhaha
<fzlamn> ramai budak sekerip kiddo masok loco
<MrPen> agak la
<MrPen> post pon da ngarut
<MrPen> kang pape org salahkan loco plak
<MrPen> -..-
<fzlamn> hihihihi..
<fzlamn> budak2
<fzlamn> eh.. apesal la utube semua x blh main ni
<fzlamn> sejak naik taraf ff10 ni
<MrPen> hehehe
<MrPen> tu la pasal
<MrPen> da boleh2 da reformat tuh
<MrPen> hahahhaha
<MrPen> downgrade dulu
<MrPen> :3
<fzlamn> huih.. 
<fzlamn> tukaq ff je la
<MrPen> hahha
<fzlamn> nk reformat wat pe
<MrPen> kalo org baru2
<MrPen> xtau nk wat ape
<MrPen> reformat je
<MrPen> kekekkeke
<fzlamn> hahaha
<fzlamn> aku kira baru la
<fzlamn> 12.04 a1 pakap
<fzlamn> format p 12.04 a2
<fzlamn> hahaha
<MrPen> hahahha
<MrPen> tenggiling ku masih di vm
<MrPen> :p
<fzlamn> HUD x blh guna lg..
<fairuz_> Aku baru angkut satu VPS ni
<fairuz_> tak tau lagi nak buat apa hehe
<MrPen> wooo
<MrPen> (Y)
<fairuz_> VPs kecik ja
<fairuz_> 10 GB
<MrPen> 10g
<MrPen> ok la tuh
<fairuz_> kecik ja
<fairuz_> aku ingat nak rsync ngan pc aku ni je
<fzlamn> guys.. mlm ni kawe last
<fzlamn> pas ni jarang la online
<fzlamn> :|
<MrPen> hohh
<MrPen> awat plak?
<fzlamn> kawe kena sailing lo..
<MrPen> masok keje air
<MrPen> partime sairlor mooonn :3
<MrPen> ade org jahat la tue
<fzlamn> :P
<MrPen> ohh
<MrPen> ni cuti ke bro?
<fzlamn> ni kat base
<fzlamn> start esok sailing utk 2 bln
<fzlamn> :D
<fzlamn> save aku
<fzlamn> balik2 nnt 12.04 dh release
<fzlamn> :P
<MrPen> lol
<MrPen> hahaha
<MrPen> gile ahh
<MrPen> laut xde wifi ke
<MrPen> :3
<fzlamn> wifi xde, zenwalk byk la..
<MrPen> heheheheh
<fzlamn> tux aku x jumpa lg
<MrPen> jenoh gak tuh
<MrPen> xjd la ikot jd sailormoon
<MrPen> jd batman bes
<MrPen> :3
<fzlamn> betmen musuh ngan tux..
<Xoxc> hahaa
<Xoxc> tak abis lagi ker tu
<fzlamn> nk aku hbskn ko dulu ke?
<Xoxc> ops...
<Xoxc> jangan lah...
<Xoxc> saya newbei
<fzlamn> aku newlook
<MrPen> hahahaha
<Xoxc> oo ada2 jer
<Xoxc> ngantuk dah nie
<Xoxc> asssalamualaikum
<Xoxc> ngantuk..
<MrPen> wasalam
<MrPen> xbatman ahh
<Xoxc> kjer esok bang...esok pat kjer ada buat mauludilrasul bang
<Xoxc> kne gie
<MrPen> (Y)
<MrPen> alhamdulillah
<fzlamn> MrPen: ko guna ff x?
<MrPen> x pon
<MrPen> awat?
<fzlamn> pasal utube td la
<fzlamn> adui
<MrPen> pakai minitube ble view?
<MrPen> ke same gak?
<fzlamn> xde pasang minitube
<fzlamn> xpe la, nk out dah ni
<fzlamn> Asslamaulaikum
<fzlamn> *Assalamualaikum
<MrPen> wasalam
<MrPen> take care bro
<fzlamn> thanks
<fzlamn> kirim salam kat semua geng loco
<fzlamn> fairuz: thanks ajar compile kernel
<fzlamn> nanti sambung lagi
<fzlamn> :D
<MrPen> hehhe
<MrPen> insyaallah
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-09
<sweemeng> live long and prosper
<fairuz_> 3.3rc3 dah kuar, mari kita try
<MrPen> \o/
<fairuz__> helo rakan2
<MrPen> hooo
<MrPen> \o/
<ejat> MrPen: x tdo lagi ker
<MrPen> blom lg
<MrPen> batman ann
<MrPen> kahkahkahkah
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-10
<Arnautovic> Hello
<Arnautovic> I just got back from malaysia
<fairuz_> Arnautovic: Hello
 * fairuz_ helo rakan2
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<MakLaN> hola fairuz_
<fairuz_> MakLaN: Apa bikin
<MakLaN> lepak2 je
<MakLaN> ramai tak malam ni?
<MakLaN> aku nak mintak pendapat ttg open source qualification
<ejat> MrPen: ooo MakLaN
<ejat> MrPen: 
<ejat> oppss
<MakLaN> yo
<MakLaN> elo boss
<ejat> typo 
<ejat> apa bikin x tdo lagi
<MakLaN> biasalah
<MakLaN> :)
<ejat> study ? 
<MakLaN> no la
<MakLaN> dah abis pun
<MakLaN> erm
<MakLaN> mau tanya
<MrPen> \o/
<Guest28407> sorry 
<Guest28407> MakLaN: mau tanye ape td ? 
<MakLaN> erm general pasal linux
<MakLaN> ttg qualification
<MakLaN> ku cadang
<MakLaN> mau ambik LPIC 1
<MakLaN> dalam tahun ni
<MakLaN> kalau sempat lah
<ejat> wow 
<ejat> weee .. 
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-11
<susah_sebut> hi
<susah_sebut> ping fairuz
<nopainkawkick> saya nak tanya something 
<nopainkawkick> someone ?
<susah_sebut> ping ejat
<fairuz_> susah_sebut: pong
<susah_sebut> hehe
<susah_sebut> lama benor nak munculnya ko ni fairuz_
<susah_sebut> MrPen: ko buat apa?
<susah_sebut> fairuz_: ko tido ke?
 * Xoxc slap MrPen
<susah_sebut> slap kuat sikit Xoxc. ekekeke
 * Xoxc Lempang  MrPen  Pang !!!  Ping !!!  Peng !!!  P0ng !!!  Ping !!!  Pang !!!  P0ng !!!  Ping !!! Pang !!!  Ping !!!  Peng !!!  P0ng !!!  Ping !!!  Pang !!!  P0ng !!! P0ng !!!  Ping !!!  Pang !!! KAH KAH KAH KAH KAH !!!!!
<Xoxc> cukup tak tu
<susah_sebut> MrPen: tido la tu
<ejat> ???
<adlan> *yawn*
<hotfloppy> assalamualaikum..
<ak47suk1> wsalam hotfloppy 
<susahsebut> hi all
<susahsebut> ish, kurang je orang malam ni
<susahsebut> sibuk tengok bola ke sume?
<ak47suk1> berehat susahsebut :D
<susahsebut> keje ke memalam ni ak47suk1?
<ak47suk1> kat rumah berehat :P
<susahsebut> hehe
<susahsebut> mana fairuz ni
<susahsebut> ak47suk1: compile kernel camne?
<ak47suk1> 3 kali cubaan nak git clone tersangkut
<susahsebut> aiseh, aritu dengar fairuz bagi tutor compile kernel kat sini 
<susahsebut> tapi aku x dapat nak join
<susahsebut> ni yang sibuk bertanya ni :p
<susahsebut> adeh, dc pulak
<ak47suk1> aku rasa macam maxis cap port git ni lulz
<susahsebut> streamyx la ak47suk1. unifi ke. ish3
<susahsebut> MrPen: lambat masuk?
<ak47suk1> malas pasang fixed line :P
<MrPen> ade
<MrPen> dok pening ngan kernel ni
<MrPen> ak47suk1,  punye pasal la
<MrPen> jeles tgk die
<susahsebut> ak47suk1: ngurat awek sebelah rumah - mintak password streamyx/unifi dia kui3
<MrPen> pasal comp baju tuh
<MrPen> ble drag x tarikh?
<susahsebut> nak drag ke MrPen. aritu dipendekkan sebab taknak clash dengan baju release pangolin nanti
<MrPen> sbb nanti kang
<MrPen> xde yg join
<MrPen> 3 hari lg kot
<MrPen> tp if nk teruskan
<MrPen> sy advertise kan je
<susahsebut> hmmm nak kena bincang dengan penganjur dulu tu
<susahsebut> deensokmo
<susahsebut> saya cuba email dia malam ni
 * ak47suk1 tgh try git clone lalu proxychains. Kalau kena cap dengan maxis jugak tak tahu la.
<susahsebut> btw, ak47suk1 semalam ko ada post pasal compile kernel + mesa eh?
<susahsebut> aku nyer radeon HD murahan ni boleh guna tak?
<MrPen> hahhaa
<MrPen> disebabkan terikot ak47suk1 
<MrPen> gile da ubuntu sy
<MrPen> hahhahaa
<susahsebut> ekekeke, xpe, format kan aje kalau dah makin gile kang :p
<MrPen> hehhee
<MrPen> stakat ni ok
<MrPen> tp mcm graphic plak xbtol
<MrPen> pakai 3.2 ok
<susahsebut> Linux ssbt 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<susahsebut>  
<susahsebut> aku punya
<susahsebut> 11.10 :p
<MrPen> hehhee
<MrPen> da lapuk da tuh
<MrPen> :D
<susahsebut> wakakakaka
<MrPen> hehhehe
<ak47suk1> susahsebut, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu
<susahsebut> jap tengok apa model gfx aku
<ak47suk1> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Updated_Open_Source_Driver_PPA.27s
<ak47suk1> sekarang ni aku nampak trend kat AMD lebih mesra open source berbanding nvidia sejak amd beli ati
<MrPen> sy punye cursor agak flicker skang ni
<MrPen> :D
<ak47suk1> pakai xorg-edgers ke?
<ak47suk1> kalau xorg-edgers biasa la tu
<ak47suk1> ke kad nvidia atau intel?>
<MrPen> nvidia
<susahsebut> ada ppa eh?
<ak47suk1> ada susahsebut 
<ak47suk1> kat page cchtml tu dia ada bagi
<MrPen> apesal graphic jd ni plak?
<MrPen> VESA: G96 Board - 07880500
<MrPen> gile ke ape
<MrPen> hahhaha
<ak47suk1> hmmm
<ak47suk1> nvidia aku cadangkan stick dengan propreitary driver dulu
<ak47suk1> nouveau byk masalah
<MrPen> demmm
<MrPen> asal ni Quadro FX 580/PCI/SSE2
<MrPen> adoi
<susahsebut> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M93 [Mobility Radeon HD 4300/4500 Series]
<MrPen> adoi
<MrPen> pastu nk downgrade kernel bole?
<MrPen> hahahha
<ak47suk1> susahsebut, aku rasa ok je nak guna opensaurce driver
<ak47suk1> boleh MrPen 
<susahsebut> test kejap
<susahsebut> guna ppa jek
<ak47suk1> tukar je kat grub, nak mudah guna startup manager
<MrPen> camne nak downgrade?
<MrPen> hhohoohoh
<MrPen> baiklah
<ak47suk1> set ke kernel lama
<MrPen> xtepk
<MrPen> hahhaha
<ak47suk1> git clone baru 10%, tido dulu la. good night...
<susahsebut> eh
<susahsebut> macamana nak tau ubuntu-X atau xorg yang aku nak kena amek ni?
<MrPen> adoi
<MrPen> xkua pon kat startup
<MrPen> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.3.0-999-generic-pae
<MrPen> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.3.0-999-generic-pae
<MrPen> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-15-generic-pae
<MrPen> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-15-generic-pae
<MrPen> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-15-generic
<MrPen> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-15-generic
<MrPen> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-15-generic-pae
<MrPen> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-15-generic-pae
<MrPen> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-15-generic
<MrPen> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-15-generic
<MrPen> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-12-generic
<MrPen> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-12-generic
<MrPen> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<ak47suk1> kalau nak stabil ambik https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates susahsebut 
<ak47suk1> kalau nak duduk atas mata pisau ambik xorg-edgers
<MrPen> hahhaha
<ak47suk1> MrPen, startup manager ada pasang?
<susahsebut> ok, baru siap baca ak47suk1
<MrPen> xde
<ak47suk1> pasang startup manager.
<ak47suk1> nanti ko set la kernel mana nak guna sebagai default
<MrPen> orite
<MrPen> thanks bro
<MrPen> ooo
<MrPen> senang je
<MrPen> hahhaha
<MrPen> demmm
<susahsebut> errr... ak47suk1. dah siap. update and upgrade pun sudah
<MrPen> sudo reboot
<MrPen> lol
<ejat> selamat pagi malaysia
#ubuntu-my 2012-02-12
<ejat> EgyParadox: what happend to your connection ? 
 * ak47suk1 tgh compile custom kernel. Jangan panic sudah :P
<ejat> hmmm .. 
<ejat> nie sure psy or apo nie .. connection mcm ... 
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> helo ejat, ak47suk1
<ak47suk1> helo fairuz 
<fairuz_> ak47suk1: apa bikin
<fairuz_> helo hotfloppy
<ak47suk1> git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git :D
<fairuz_> yeah nice
<fairuz_> aku buat jugak hari tu utk 3.3rc3
<fairuz_> ok la takde problem
<hotfloppy> hello all :)
<susah_sebut> MrBatman:  gi tangkap penjenayah ka?
<susah_sebut> btw, dalam email yang ko reply ada mention pasal meeting irc
<susah_sebut> aiseh
<susah_sebut> salah rumah
<MrBatman> \o/
<MrBatman> saket kepale la mlm ni
<susah_sebut> x dapat tangkap joker ke?
<susah_sebut> tu yang sakit kepala?
<susah_sebut> ekekeke
<MrBatman> hahha
<MrBatman> siyes
<MrBatman> balik lentang td saket kepale tros
<MrBatman> 3.3.0-999 nvdia - out | vmware - out
<MrBatman> 3.2 nvidia - ok | vm - out
<susah_sebut> LOL. x sudah lagi dengan kernel ni rupanya
<susah_sebut> nasib baik buat kat vm je ye
<ak47suk1> linux-headers-3.3.0-rc3-ak47suk1+_3.3.0-rc3-ak47suk1+-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb
<ak47suk1> linux-image-3.3.0-rc3-ak47suk1+_3.3.0-rc3-ak47suk1+-10.00.Custom_amd64.deb
<MrBatman> hehehe
<MrBatman> just bg tau pengalaman
<MrBatman> sampai grub error
<MrBatman> kahkahkah
<MrBatman> sebaik ade live cd
<MrBatman> :p
<susah_sebut> pengalaman tu kongsi der
<MrBatman> hehhehe
<MrBatman> cuak gak la smlm
<MrBatman> sebaik ade hp ble google
<MrBatman> kalo x da format baru da
<MrBatman> kahkahkahkah
<susah_sebut> gile ngantuk pulak mata aku ni 
<ak47suk1> :~$ uname -a
<ak47suk1> Linux pawnstarz 3.3.0-rc3-ak47suk1+ #1 SMP Sun Feb 12 20:44:39 MYT 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<fairuz_> ak47suk1: yeahh
#ubuntu-my 2013-02-04
<fairuz> helo2
#ubuntu-my 2013-02-07
<accessdenied> !seen pencintakucing
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops>  accessdenied, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ pencintakucing.
<accessdenied> oo
<accessdenied> !seen pencinta_kucing
<EggDrops>  accessdenied, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ pencinta_kucing.
<accessdenied> !seen susah_sebut
<EggDrops>  accessdenied, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ susah_sebut.
<accessdenied> !seen senang_sebut
<lubotu2> I have no seen command
<EggDrops>  accessdenied, tak pernah lihat plak saya :/ senang_sebut.
<fairuz> woot woot
<fairuz_1> helo lipsin
#ubuntu-my 2015-02-08
 * ejat jom makan 
#ubuntu-my 2016-02-12
<mypapit> fakap fakap
<mypapit> wtf
<mypapit> hey excalibr 
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-05
<mypapit> koff koff
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> koff koff koff
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-06
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Assalammualaikum Ubuntu 16.04 support lg jdk 1.6?
<UbuntuMY> <ak47suk1> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Kenapa masih nak pakai jdk 1.6?
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Company pakai. Dia nk pki mostly yg lama
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Xampp 1.7.3
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Sistem or apps pakai web browser ke bila user access
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Takut xbolw access apps je bila pakai java lama ni
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> X tau la sy, sy intern je situ. Follow rentak diorang.
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Try la tanya2 lojik dorang
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Baru la bertambah ilmu
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Ni yg mnc komplen student kita tak proaktif
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Selalu tanya kenapa
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Tgh bincang, ade supervisor tu dia ckp dia nk buat kt Windows sbb dia x biasa Ubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Dia ckp mcm support and changes bila pakai yg baru jd bugs kt lama
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Current pakai apa tadi xampp ke (LAMP stack kan)
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> Dia nk pakai xampp 1.7.3, jdk 1.6, netbean 8.02. Tu je la stakat  ni task
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Setahu saya..kalau xampp ni bila setup or install dia isolate apache mysql n php..so kalau kita update apache mysql or php di host os(ubuntu cth nya ke latest version dia x ganggu apache mysql dlm xampp tu)
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Cuma jdk je nak kena semak
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Dia locate dalam xampp path atau dia akan guna OS punya jdk
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Publisher‎: ‎Apache Friends  Release Date‎: ‎2009-08-10
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> 2009 tu release date dia dah 10 tahun
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Jadi lubuk hacker nanti tu
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @akh_Amirul_Idzham, Pakai Linux je la..
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> takde yg mahir linux kot
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> xway dgn xorg. yang mana anda prefer
<UbuntuMY> <akh_Amirul_Idzham> @nanasklinux, Mmg pki Linux
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @faizulzone, Xway ni benda apa?
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-07
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Wayland
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> selain master pdf editor, mana juga yang bagus ?
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @nanasklinux, Wayland compositor tak dipanggil Xway
<UbuntuMY> <akmalhisyam> do you know the waeland?
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @akmalhisyam, soalan pasal apa ni?
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Joke yg agak niche
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> VRchat
<UbuntuMY> <akmalhisyam> haha sorry
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tak main game.. steam account pun takde
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> @Sharuzzaman, Hahaha ..sebab dia banding kan. Dgn xorg tu yg tu kot dia. Maksudkan
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> sbb running process keluar xwayland
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Obs tak boleh rekod screen capture wayland huhu
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Ubuntu 18 kembali pada xorg
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Wayland laju tapi masih banyak yg kena fix la.
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Banyak tak support
<UbuntuMY> <zulfadli_sk> TeamViewer pun x dapek nak remote 😂
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> Teamviewer kena login xorg baru lepas
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-08
<UbuntuMY> <Rexx38> https://m.malaysiakini.com/news/411523
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> Kalendar unable to load lepas import ics. ada cara nak repair tak
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @faizulzone, kde ke?
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> @jipangmenjerit, gnome
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> k, tatau
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> 🤣
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-09
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @faizulzone, Reset gnome profile?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Alhamdulillah ... Done 1st stage Private Cloud PoC for customer .. Next stage adding more OpenStack component@services
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26545595/
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> @myfenris, Ui kde ke tu?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Yups
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> 5.12
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Fwd from Kubuntu: RT @kdecommunity: Great news for Kubuntu 17.10 users - you can now upgrade to #Plasma 5.12. Enjoy! 😊  https://t.co/aSAZlziM10 https://t.co/…
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Tp sy pakai sblom release lg .. Now dalam bionic
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> 🤔
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-10
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @myfenris, tahniah.. weekend pun kerja.. salute mr usahawan
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @myfenris, Ni projek dgn hisham ke?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @UmarzukiCell, ohh projek kebun baru dia niya.. lumayan
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @UmarzukiCell, Nope ... Hisyam punya next .. Insya Allah
#ubuntu-my 2018-02-11
<UbuntuMY> <Rexx38> @myfenris, 👍👍
#ubuntu-my 2019-02-08
<mypapit> oh shit, semua senyap ja
<ejat> ade nie 
<kimak> kemak semua ni
#ubuntu-my 2019-02-09
<ejat> ade nie bosku
